# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  κατάθλιψη ή απλά βαρεμάρα?

## xristinio

καλησπέρα, ονομάζομαι χριστίνα και είμαι 35 ετών. Τους τελευταίους 5 μήνες δεν εχω όρεξη για τίποτα, και παρουσιάζω απίστευτη αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης. Είμαι παντρεμένη πρόσφατα και θα χαρακτήριζα τη σχέση μου με τον άντρα μου αρκετά καλή χωρίς σοβαρά προβλήματα. κάνω μια δουλειά στην οποία αμείβομαι καλά και η οποία απαιτεί από μένα ελάχιστη προσπάθεια. Γενικά, έχω μια ξεκούραστη καθημερινότητα αλλά παρόλα αυτά αισθάνομαι κάθε μέρα όλο και πιο κουρασμένη. Δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα αν και διαθέτω και χρήματα και χρόνο. ένα στοιχείο άγχους στην καθημερινότητά μου, είναι ένα διδακτορικό που έχω ξεκινήσει, το οποίο θα μπορουσα να ολοκληρώσω χωρίς ιδαίτερο ζόρι από το γραφείο μου, μιας και η δουλειά μου δεν έχει πολλές απαιτήσεις. Παρόλα αυτά παρουσιάζω απίστευτη αδυναμία συγκέντρωσης και ενώ κάθε μέρα λέω σήμερα θα διαβάσω, θα βγω το βράδυ, κάτι θα κάνω, καταλήγω να μην κάνω απολύτως τίποτα. 

Ένα άλλο στοιχείο της συμπεριφοράς μου που με έχει προβληματίσει είναι το γεγονός ότι κολλάω εμμονικά με κάτι. π.χ μπορεί να ψάχνω μέρες και ώρες ολόκληρες στο internet για να αγοράσω π.χ μια τσάντα, κάνω τη τέλεια έρευνα αγοράς και βέβαια μετά ούτε που διανοούμαι να την αγοράσω, ακόμη και αν στην πραγματικότητα τη χρειάζομαι. το ίδιο για ένα ταξίδι κ.α 

Δεν ξέρω αν η συμπεριφορά μου είναι απόδειξη κατάθλιψης ή απλά βαρεμάρας μιας ενήλικης ζωής χωρίς ιδαίτερες υποχρεώσεις (π.χ παιδιά).

----------


## ALIA

ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΟΡΙΣΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ!!! Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΔΥΣΑΡΕΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ?

----------


## xristinio

Δεν είχα κάποιο ιδιαίτερα δυσάρεστο περιστατικό. Μικροπροβλήματα καθημερινότητας, όχι κάτι που αξίζει να αναφερθεί.

----------


## ALIA

ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΗΚΕΣ?

----------


## xristinio

παρουσιάστηκαν 6 μήνες μετά το γάμο. γενικά, με τον άντρα μου είμαστε χρόνια μαζί και συζούσαμε. Στην καθημερινότητά μας δεν άλλαξε τίποτα ο γάμος.

----------


## ALIA

ΑΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ, ΠΟΙΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ? ΤΟ ΔΙΔΑΚΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ? ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ, ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΝ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ,ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΟΣΟΥΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΜΕΙΒΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ!

----------


## xristinio

Είναι μια δουλειά που έχει ένα σχετικό κύρος προς τα έξω, αλλά μέσα η αλήθεια είναι πως σπάνια θα έχουμε δουλειά να κάνουμε συνήθως καθόμαστε!!! Το αντικείμενο της πάντως είναι αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει. Είμαι στο ************. Δηλαδή θεωρητικά είναι μια δουλειά που μου αρέσει, πρακτικά επειδή σκαλωνει σε άλλους παράγοντες (πολιτική βούληση) μένουμε σχετικά αδρανείς. Το διδακτορικό θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει έμμεσα σε αυτή τη δουλειά και κυρίως να μου εξασφαλίσει κάτι που έχω συχνά ανάγκη, την επαγγελματική αλλαγή. Έχω ανάγκη να ξέρω όσο ευχαριστημένη και αν είμαι ότι μπορώ να φύγω και να κάνω κάτι άλλο. 

Μια τυπική μου μέρα ξεκινάει κάπως έτσι: Ξυπνάω στις 8, μετά από 7 ώρες ύπνου και έχω την άνεση να ετοιμαστώ με την ησυχία μου. Φτάνω σχετικά ευκολα στο γραφείο, φτιάχνω τον καφέ και το πρωινό μου και κάθομαι στο γραφείο. Υπόσχομαι στον εαυτό μου, πως θα σερφάρω 1 ώρα και μετά θα αρχίσω να διαβάζω. Φτάνει μεσημέρι και εγώ είμαι στην ίδια κατάσταση. Φτάνει απόγευμα και στα ίδια. οπότε επιστρέφω αργά το απόγευμα σπίτι, απογοητευμένη που και πάλι δεν κατάφερα να κάνω κάτι χρήσιμο, αν όχι να διαβάσω έστω κάτι άλλο , ξαπλώνω στον καναπέ και χαζεύω μέχρι τις 12 στη τηλεόραση. 

Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις, τις περιόδους που δεν \"πνιγόμαστε\" στη δουλειά, κάποιος συνάδελφος θα αξιοποιήσει τον χρόνο γραφείου, με το να κάνει κοπανίτσα να πιει ένα καφέ με φίλους, να κάνει μια δική του δουλειά, να......
εγώ δεν μπορώ να τον αξιοποιήσω με τιποτα. Κολλάω εμμονικά όπως σου έγραψα και πιο πάνω με κάτι, με απασχολεί σε 8ωρη βάση για καμιά 10 μέρες και δεν έχει και κανένα αποτέλεσμα. π.χ μπορεί να ψάχνω για να αλλάξω σπίτι, να έχω βρει μετά από ώρες/μέρες το ιδανικό για μένα, να σημειώνω το τηλ για να πάρω και να μην παίρνω ποτέ.

και το χειρότερο, ότι φεύγω από το γραφείο, απίστευτα κουρασμένη χωρίς να έχω κάνει σχεδόν τίποτα και φτάνω σπίτι χωρίς να έχω όρεξη να κάνω οτιδήποτε.

----------


## ALIA

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΔΑΚΤΟΡΙΚΟ. ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΤΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΙΑΡΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΔΙΔΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΡΟΥΤΙΝΑΣ! ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΑ ΚΥΡΟΥΣ Η\' ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΩΣΤΗ, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΙ! ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΑ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ! ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΖΗΤΑΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΔΑΚΤΟΡΙΚΟ! ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ,ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΡΟΥΤΙΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΑΚΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΣΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ! ΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΟΥ,ΘΑ ΕΠΕΔΙΩΚΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟ ΜΟΥ, ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΨΥΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΕΜΙΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ, ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΣΤΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ!

----------


## xristinio

κοίταξε η δουλειά μου είναι σαν να είσαι γιατρός (να γουστάρεις που είσαι γιατρός) και να διοριστείς σε ένα νοσοκομείο μιας πόλης που δεν έχει κατοίκους. μπορεί να έρθουν κάτοικοι μπορεί και όχι.
οκ, άσχημο, αλλά γιατί δεν μπορώ να κάνω ένα off στη βαρεμάρα με το που φεύγω από το γραφείο? και το κυριότερο, ας πούμε ότι σχολάμε στις 5, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να φεύγουμε άτυπα από τις 4.30, εγώ γιατί κάθομαι μέχρι τις 7 εκεί? 

γιατί, δεν αξιοποιώ τα απογεύματα μου, τις ώρες σε ένα ευχάριστο γραφείο (σαν χώρος είναι πολύ καλός) για να κάνω κάτι?

και γιατί αφού το διδακτορικό συμβολίζει την έξοδο από αυτή την κατάσταση δεν μπορώ να το συνεχίσω? 
και αυτή η \"περίεργη\" σχέση με το internet??

----------


## ALIA

Ο ΑΝΔΡΑΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΡΓΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ? ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ? ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙΤΕ?

----------


## xristinio

μα εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα και να μου προτείνει να βγούμε εγώ δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα. ακόμη και όταν στο γραφείο προκύπτει δουλειά, που θεωρητικά μου αρέσει και πάλι δεν έχω όρεξη. 

Ξέρεις τι είναι να ψάχνεις 2 μήνες να βρεις το ιδανικό δωμάτιο για διακοπές και όταν πλησιάζει ο καιρός να πας διακοπές να μην θέλεις να πας και να το ψιλοαναβάλλεις με χαζές δικαιολογίες. 

Να ψάχνεις (στο internet) για το ιδανικό μέρος για ποτό για να βγεις με τη φίλη που έχεις καιρό να την δεις, και όταν αυτή σε παίρνει τηλ για να κανονίσετε να μην σηκώνεις το τηλ? 

Να ψάχνεις με τις ώρες (στο internet) για το ιδανικό δώρο για τα γενέθλια του ανηψιού σου και τελικά τη μέρα των γενεθλίων να ξεχνάς να του πάρεις κάτι? 

Να ψάχνεις (στο internet) για το ποιά θεατρική παράσταση αξίζει να δεις διαβάζοντας χιλιάδες κριτικές και τελικά ούτε που να διανοείσαι να ξεκουνηθείς για να πας θέατρο? 

έτσι ζω τελευταία και έχω αρχίσει να κουράζομαι πολύ.

----------


## path

...εμενα παντως δεν μου κανει για καταθλιψη,,μαλλον για βαρεμαρα μου φαινεται. Αυτο που θελω να παρατηρησω ειναι πως τα πραγματα ειναι στη βαση τους μπερδεμενα,, με σενα και το περιβαλλον εργασιας σου. Δηλαδη προσπαθεις να κανεις κατι \'\' ΑΛ- ΕΡΓΙΚΟ \'\' !! και εκνευριζεσαι που δεν εχει και επιτυχια . Δεν εισαι εκει ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ ουτε για να σερφαρεις , ουτε γι α το διδακτορικο σου , ουτε για ερευνες αγορας ,,, εισαι εκει για ενα ΑΛΛΟ-ΕΡΓΟ , εντελως διαφορετικο,,, ενα ενδομυχο κοματι του εαυτου σου το αντιλαμβανεται αυτο, και μπλοκαρει συνεχως την διαδικασια , την αρνειται,, στο τελος δεν σου επιτρεπει να καρπωθεις απο αυτο,( δηλαδη ουτε να αγορασεις την τσαντα , ουτε να τηλεφωνησεις για το σπιτι κοκ)) ,,,και αν θελεις την γνωμη μου καλως το κανει αυτο , και για να σε προφυλαξει .

----------


## xristinio

πάσχω δηλαδή από \"εντιμότητα\" απέναντι στην εργασία μου??

----------


## ALIA

ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ,ΑΠΟ ΟΣΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΕΙ, ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΑ! ΙΣΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΤΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΥΣΙΚΕΣ! ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΔΙΑΤΥΠΩΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ! ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## path

,,,τωρα θα μου πεις και πως θα αξιοποιησω εγω τον χρονο μου ? ,,,αυτη η ιδια η ερωτηση ειναι μια καλη ερωτηση, για να την επεξεργαστεις μονη σου η με τον προησταμενο η με τον υπουργο η με τους συναδελφους,,και σιγουρα θαναι πιο δημιουργικο και θα σε βοηθησει να ξεμπλοκαριστεις ψυχολογικα ,,κατι που ειναι το ζητουμενο σου τελικα. __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ___________________ΥΓ: μην λουφαρεται ρεεεεεεεεεεεεε !!!!!!!!

----------


## xristinio

εκτός από αφύσικες και περίεργες είναι και άκρως κουραστικές. και εγώ έχω τρομάξει. 

ανά εβδομάδα υπάρχει και συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο σερφαρίσματος, το οποίο ολοκληρώνω με συνέπεις, συλλέγοντας το σύνολο των πληροφοριών και μόλις αυτό γίνεται πετάω όλη την πληροφορία στα σκουπίδια. 

Σκεφτόμουνα να αρχίσω κανένα φυτικό αντικαταθλιπτικό. Διάβασα για το Υπέρικον, δεν ξέρω τι γνώμη έχετε?

----------


## path

το οτι πασχεις , πασχεις ! Αλλα δεν φαινεται σοβαρο,,,θα ζησεις !

----------


## xristinio

Thanks path, τι διαγνωση έχεις κάνει εσύ, πλην των συστάσεων περί περιορισμού της λούφας? 

Γιατί ρε path, όταν επιστρέφω σπιτάκι μου και πάλι σέρνομαι και δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα??

γιατί δεν φεύγει αυτό το αίσθημα κούρασης και αδιαφορίας?

----------


## path

οκ, ο περιορισμος της λουφας θα αντιμετωπισει το ενα \'\'συμπτωμα\'\',, αλλα εκτος του οτι αυτα ειναι αλυσιδα ,, ενδεχεται να εχουν συσωρευτει και στο σπιτι και στην οικογενεια αλλα παραλληλα ζητηματα ,,,,, λενε ενος κακου μυρια επονται.....

----------


## path

για το Υπερικον δεν ξερω , παντως το καρπουζακι τωρα το καλοκαιρι ειναι καταπληκτικο !!!!!!!

----------


## xristinio

κοίτα δεν ζω σε ροζ σύννεφο, αλλά η καθημερινότητά μου και η ζωή στο σπίτι κυλάει ομαλά χωρίς σοβαρά προβλήματα, και αν σκεφτείς πόσο δύσκολη έχει γίνει η καθημερινότητά μας (οικονομικά).....

Η έλλειψη όρεξης είναι καθολική και αυτό με τρομάζει. Σαν να ξυπνάω το πρωί νά έχω έλεγχο του εαυτού μου και μέχρι τις 10 το πρωί να τον έχω χάσει και να μην τον ξαναβρίσκω καθόλου στη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Σαν να αδειάζω απότομα, να χάνεται όλη η ενέργειά μου, η συγκέντρωσή μου και να πηγαίνουν κατά διαόλου οι υποσχέσεις που είχα δώσει στον εαυτό μου μόλις 2 ώρες πριν. το σουρεαλιστικό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι το ίδιο σκηνικό επαναλαμβάνεται κάθε μέρα τους τελευταίους μήνες.

----------


## ALIA

ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΟΒΟΥΛΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ, ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΡΟΕΛΕΥΣΗΣ! ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΑΝ ΔΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΘΑ ΚΡΙΝΕΙ! ΑΚΟΜΑ, ΟΤΑΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΑΦΥΣΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΣ ΟΙ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ ΣΟΥ,ΔΕΝ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΣΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ,ΑΠΛΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ! Η ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΠΑΘΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ ΜΕΛΑΓΧΟΛΙΑΣ! ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΟΥΣΑ,ΛΟΙΠΟΝ, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ!

----------


## path

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;οπότε επιστρέφω αργά το απόγευμα σπίτι, απογοητευμένη που και πάλι δεν κατάφερα να κάνω κάτι χρήσιμο, αν όχι να διαβάσω έστω κάτι άλλο , ξαπλώνω στον καναπέ και χαζεύω μέχρι τις 12 στη τηλεόραση.&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------απ τα προηγουμενα λογια σου νομιζω οτι διαφενεται ενα σημαντικο σημειο : ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΜΕΝΗ, ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ, η εστω ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ (?) , ποιο ειναι αυτο το αλλο ; μηπως ενα πραγμα, ενα βημα, μια αποφαση, που θα με βγαλει απ το μπερδεμα , που θα απεμπλακω ?___________________και μετα με τι ενεργεια (ψυχολογικη ) να λειτουργησεις στο σπιτι η στην ζωη σου ? ,,, αφου στο δρομο για το σπιτι εχεις ΑΥΤΟΑΝΕΡΕΘΕΙ κατα καποιο τροπο . Ειναι ας πουμε σαν να μην πηρες την αμοιβη σου -ενω δουλευες ολη μερα - και να θες μετα να ξοδεψεις για να διασκεδασεις !!! με τι λεφτα; αφου γυρισες ταπι ......

----------


## xristinio

Path έχεις τόσο δίκιο, δεν το είχα συνειδητοπόιήσει τόσο καιρό και μόλις διάβασα αυτό που μου έγραψες ένιωσα κάτι σαν ανακούφιση (προσωρινή βέβαια), γιατί πως σταματάω την αυτοαναίρεση και το αυτοσαμποτάρισμα. 
Πως σταματάω να εσωτερικεύω ενοχή ή ευθύνη για την ανυπαρξία μου ?

----------


## path

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Σαν να ξυπνάω το πρωί νά έχω έλεγχο του εαυτού μου και μέχρι τις 10 το πρωί να τον έχω χάσει και να μην τον ξαναβρίσκω καθόλου στη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Σαν να αδειάζω απότομα, να χάνεται όλη η ενέργειά μου, η συγκέντρωσή μου και να πηγαίνουν κατά διαόλου οι &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------φαινεται οτι απ το σπιτι προς την δουλεια -τουλαχιστον- πας με γεματες τις μπαταριες ,,,,,,,,, εκει κατι γινεται και στραβωνει ,,,,,απ τις 10 και μετα ........

----------


## xristinio

από τις 10 και μετά συνήθως έρχομαι αντιμέτωπη με το ότι δεν έχω να κάνω κάτι συγκεκριμένο για τις επόμενες 7 ώρες, ή όποτε τυχαίνει να έχω να κάνω κάτι συγκεκριμένο δεν έχω όρεξη πια.

και τότε ξυπνάει αυτή η εμμονική σχέση με ένα θέμα και το internet. και ξεκινάω, μόνο μίσή ώρα θα κολλήσω και μετά τέλος, και άλλη μισή ώρα περιθώριο και άλλη μισή ώρα.....

Βέβαια σήμερα το πρωί συνέβη το εξής: Δευτέρα είπα καλή μέρα για αλλάγές και θετικές σκέψεις. Σηκώθηκα χαλαρά, έκανα το μπάνιο μου ντύθηκα, βάφτηκα και λίγο πριν φύγω έπαθα μια ψιλοκρισούλα πανικού. ίδρωνα, ζαλιζόμουνα και ένιωθα περίεργους πόνους στο στήθος. Ξάπλωσα ένα τέταρτο και έφυγα μετά.

----------


## path

.....νομιζω εχεις εντοπισει το προβλημα χωρο-χρονικα . Δεν σου απομενει παρα να το αντιμετωπισεις .. ΤΟ ΧΕΙς !!!! ,,,,,,,,,,,,να μας γραψεις για τις εξελιξεις .

----------


## xristinio

path ευχαριστώ για ότι μου έχεις γράψει και που ξενυχτάς εδώ. αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το ΕΧΩ. Δεν μπορώ να βρω μηχανισμούς να μένω συγκεντρωμένη και να ελέγχω αυτή την εθιστικά παράλογη σχέση με το internet, η οποία δεν μου χαρίζει και ευχαρίστηση όπως π.χ συμβαινει με εθισμούς παιχνιδιών κ.α.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Γεια σου. Έτσι πολύ σύντομα θα σου πω τί αίσθηση μου αφήνεις. Καταρχάς δε πιστεύω ότι έχεις κατάθλιψη. Η κούραση που νιώθεις είναι μεν απ\' τα σημαντικότερα γνωρίσματα στην κατάθλιψη - όχι πάντα, εξαρτάται απ\' τον τύπο της - αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι όλο αυτό έχει να κάνει με έναν δικό σου προσωπικό... εγκλωβισμό. Εννοώ ότι ίσως εσύ η ίδια θα ήθελες να είσαι κάπως αλλιώς. Να έχεις μια άλλη ζωή, να κάνεις άλλα πράματα ενδεχομένως. Έτσι χοντρικά. Το γεγονός ότι δε γνωρίζεις ποιά μπορεί να είναι αυτά, πώς θα ήσουν αν ήσουν μέσα σε άλλες καταστάσεις - ενώ υποσυνείδητα μάλλον καταλαβαίνεις ότι δε σου κάνουν τα τωρινά και ο καθημερινός εαυτός σου - μάλλον σου δημιουργεί αυτή την αντίδραση. Κούραση, έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος για κεκτημένα που είτε υπάρχουν είτε όχι δε σου λέει και τίποτα, αναβλητικότητα, εφόσον ξέρεις ότι αν \'παλέψεις\' για κάτι από αυτά που αποτελούν χρόνια τώρα τα ζητούμενά σου, θα το έχεις. Απλές σκέψεις. 

 :Smile: 

Το υπερικό καλύτερα να μη το προμηθευτείς σε ταμπλέτες. Είναι το σπαθόχορτο ή βαλσαμόχορτο. Σαν ρόφημα, ένα φλυτζάνι πού και πού κακό δε σου κάνει. Ή σαν έλαιο. Ρίξε μια ματιά και στα ανθοϊάματα Μπαχ. Θα βρεις πολλά στοιχεία για το καθένα απ\' αυτά, 38 είναι συνολικά. Εγώ είμαι οπαδός της φύσης γενικότερα. Αν και νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να ψάξεις πολύ με σένα τί γίνεται...

----------


## xristinio

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας, τις οποίες διαβάζω πολύ προσεκτικά. Απαντώντας στο YellowLemonTree, να πω ότι δεν έχω συνειδητοποιήσει κάτι τέτοιο. Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω πασχίσει και έχω κάνει ανατροπές για να έχω τη σημερινή μου ζωή. τουλάχιστον την επαγγελματική. Τι θέλω να πω: 
Σπούδασα μηχανικός, έκανα ένα μεταπτυχιακό στην Ελλάδα, ένα στο εξωτερικό και ξαφνικά καθώς ήμουν στο εξωτερικό αποφάσισα ότι δεν μου ταίριαζε. Ήμουν ήδη 29 χρονών, αλλά \"πέταξα\" 10 χρόνια σπουδών, γύρισα Ελλάδα, διάβασα πολυ, έδωσα εξετάσεις σε άσχετη σχολή, πέρασα, διάβασα πολύ και αποφάσισα ότι μου αρέσει το καινούργιο αντικείμενο και είπα να συνεχίσω με διδακτορικό. όλο αυτό ήταν δική μου απόφαση, το περιβάλλον μου δεν με εμπόδισε, αλλά θεώρησε μεγάλο ρίσκο να μηδενίζω το επιστημονικό κοντέρ στα 29 μου. 

Στη σημερινή δουλειά, την οποία όταν έβλεπα απέξω ή ακουγα για αυτή ακουγόταν άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα, έδωσα και πάλι εξετάσεις. 

Τα γράφω αυτά για να πω, πως η σημερινή μου ζωή δεν μου προέκυψε, απλώς σε ένα βαθμό την επιδίωξα. Εγώ αυτό που αισθάνομαι είναι ότι η ζωή που θέλω είναι πολύ κοντά μου, αλλά κάτι με μπλοκάρει και δεν μπορώ να απλώσω το χέρι να την πιάσω.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by xristinio_Εγώ αυτό που αισθάνομαι είναι ότι η ζωή που θέλω είναι πολύ κοντά μου, αλλά κάτι με μπλοκάρει και δεν μπορώ να απλώσω το χέρι να την πιάσω.


Και μοιάζει σαν αυτό το κάτι να ειναι η σχέση σου με το ίντερνετ, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## xristinio

και η σχέση με το internet. αλλά κυρίως ένα αυτοσαμποτάρισμα που αφορά την πραγματική ζωή. 

π.χ ας πούμε ότι το internet μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα, εν ώρα δουλειάς, να στείλω μαζικά email στους φίλους μου να κανονίσω έξοδο, να ενισχύσω την κοινωνική μου ζωή. Ε...όταν έρχεται η ώρα της πραγματικής ζωής, εγώ θα κατεβάσω τα τηλ και οι φίλοι θα βρεθούν χωρίς εμένα στο reunion που εγώ οργάνωσα.

----------


## Φοίβη

Σαν το pc να είναι η φωνή και η ματιά σου. Στέκεσαι πίσω απο αυτό, επικοινωνείς μέσω αυτού, παρατηρείς τη ζωή σου καλά προστατευμένη εκεί. Αλλά όταν έρχεται η ώρα να το κάνεις στην άκρη και να πατήσεις το πόδι σου στην πραγματικότητα κάτι σε κρατάει πίσω. Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα?

----------


## xristinio

ναι κάπως έτσι !!!

----------


## Φοίβη

Όχι όμως ακριβώς έτσι ε? Στο περίπου αλλά αυτή είναι η αίσθηση?

----------


## xristinio

κοίτα το internet είναι τα μάτια μου και όπως το περιγράφεις πιο πάνω, και ταυτόχρονα είναι η μεγάλη μου παγίδα που με αποσπά από τα πράγματα που πρέπει να κάνω. 

και το περίεργο είναι αφού ακόμη και αν το δούμε σαν τεμπελιά δηλ. σερφάρω γιατί βαριέμαι να δουλέψω/διβάσω, τότε γιατί αυτό δεν μου δίνει χαρά, γιατί δεν το κάνω χαλαρά, αλλά ακόμη και η \"λούφα\" μου έχει στοιχεία εμμονικά και ψυχαναγκασμού??

έχω μιλήσει με φίλους που είναι εθισμένοι σε παιχνίδια στο ιντερνετ, οι ίδιοι ισχυρίζονται ότι αυτό τους δίνει χαρά τους ξεκουράζει κ.α. Εμένα γιατί ο εθισμός αυτός με ταλαιπωρεί??

----------


## Φοίβη

Πάντως, εμένα προσωπικά όλο αυτό που περιγράφεις δεν μου δίνει την αίσθηση της λούφας ή της βαρεμάρας. Μου δίνει την αίσθηση της αιχμαλωσίας. Ξεκινάς τη μέρα σου μέσα στην ενέργεια μέχρι να βρεθείς απέναντι απο τον υπολογιστή. Άπαξ και συνδεθείς, όλη σου η ενέργεια πάει εκεί...σαν να σε ρουφάει ένα πράγμα. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος , κι αν είναι έτσι, πες το μου, οκ? 
Πάντως σίγουρα δεν το φχαριστιέσαι πια...αν το φχαριστιόσουν ποτέ.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> έχω μιλήσει με φίλους που είναι εθισμένοι σε παιχνίδια στο ιντερνετ, οι ίδιοι ισχυρίζονται ότι αυτό τους δίνει χαρά τους ξεκουράζει κ.α. Εμένα γιατί ο εθισμός αυτός με ταλαιπωρεί??


Ίσως επειδή του αντιστέκεσαι? Ίσως επειδή συνειδητοποιείς οτι είναι εθισμός και τι αυτός κάνει στη ζωή σου και σε σένα?

----------


## xristinio

αφού λοιπόν το έχω ορθολογικοποιήσει τόσο γιατί δεν μπορώ να το περιορίσω? 

ή τουλάχιστον να καταφέρω να ωφεληθώ σε ένα βαθμό? π.χ θα μπορούσα να κάνω τις super αγορές με τόσο ψάξιμο, να πάω ένα ταξίδι, ξέρω απέξω το χάρτη της Βαρκελώνης, που θα φάω, που θα ψωνίσω, τι θα δω....αλλά δεν με βλέπω να ξεκουνιέμαι να πάω ποτέ.

----------


## Φοίβη

Πιστεύεις οτι είναι θέμα λογικής? Οτι με τη λογική σου μόνο μπορείς να ανακτήσεις τον έλεγχο?

----------


## xristinio

δεν ξέρω ένα τρόπο ψάχνω.....καμιά ιδέα??

----------


## ALIA

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ, ΠΑΡΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΣΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ! ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ! ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΕΙΣ...

----------


## Φοίβη

Ίσως να έψαχνες να βρεις τι σου δίνει όλο αυτό... αλλά και απο τι σε γλιτώνει. Τι βρίσκεις εκεί και απο τι ξεφεύγεις. Όχι μόνο με τη λογική αλλά και με την καρδιά.
Προσωπική μου ιδέα, δεν ξέρω αν κάνει σε σένα.

----------


## xristinio

κοινωνική φοβία? δεν ξέρω αλλά δεν θα το έλεγα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι αποφεύγω τις πολλές κοινωνικές συναναστροφές τελευταία,αλλά όταν τυχαίνει και βρίσκομαι σε παρέα, περνάω πολύ καλά, συμμετέχω και είμαι εκεί.

Φοίβη μου, το σκέφτομαι πολλές φορές από το τι με γλιτώνει και δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω απάντηση. για αυτό και αφήνω ένα περιθώριο απλής τεμπελιάς ή βαρεμάρας. 

Τη λύση του ειδικού τη σκεφτομαι καιρό τώρα, αλλά επειδή έχω ανάγκη ενός άμεσου ξεμπλοκαρίσματος -αν αυτό είναι εφικτό- το ψάχνω μόνη και τώρα με σας.

----------


## Φοίβη

Θα τη βρεις την απάντηση όταν θα είσαι έτοιμη να την ακούσεις. Είμαι σίγουρη για αυτό.

----------


## xristinio

Φοίβη με μπέρδεψες τώρα. είναι ολοφάνερο αυτό που προκαλεί αυτή τη συμπεριφορά και εγώ δεν μπορώ να το δω?

----------


## Φοίβη

Όχι δεν είναι ολοφάνερο. Όχι σε μένα τουλάχιστον.Αλλά απο δική μου εμπειρία ξέρω οτι όταν τελικά θα το δεις, ίσως πεις : \"Μα καλά?Ήταν μπροστά στη μύτη μου τόσο καιρό και δεν το βλεπα?\"
Ίσως.

----------


## xristinio

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι άνθρωπος που λειτουργεί καλύτερα υπό πίεση. Δηλαδή υπήρξαν περίοδοι στη ζωή μου που δούλευα στον ιδιωτικό τομέα με τρελους ρυθμούς και παράλληλα διάβαζα, έβγαινα. Τώρα που τα πράγματα έχουν χαλαρώσει αντί να το εκμεταλλετώ, βουλιάζω. 

Η μαμά μου, μου είχε πει κάποτε \"εσύ μπορείς να επιβιώσεις και να σωθείς σε μια φουρτουνιασμένη θάλασσα και να πνιγείς σε απόλυτη ηρεμία\"

----------


## Φοίβη

Ο καλός ο καπετάνιος στη φουρτούνα φαίνεται, λένε. Αλλά εσύ μοιάζει να παρατάς το καράβι στην τύχη του όταν έχει ηρεμία. Δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον ίσως όταν η θάλασσα είναι λάδι? Ή δεν έχεις λόγο να κινείς το τιμόνι?

----------


## xristinio

μα έχω λόγο να κινώ το τιμόνι. Λίγη συγκέντρωση από την πλευρά μου και λίγο διάβασμα και θα έχω ένα ισχυρό εφόδιο σε ένα αντικείμενο που αγαπάω, που θα μου ανοίξει νέες επαγγελματικές προοπτικές και εγώ το φτύνω έτσι απλά, για να απολαμβάνω το τίποτα.

----------


## Φοίβη

Δεν έχει λογική έτσι? Δεν μπορείς να σε καταλάβεις. Κι όμως πιστεύω βαθιά οτι υπάρχει λόγος που κάνεις αυτή την επιλογή. Δεν ξέρω ποιός είναι όμως.

----------


## xristinio

εγώ επειδή δεν μπορώ να βρω εξήγηση, απλώς μένω στη διαπίστωση ότι πρόκειται για συμπεριφορά αυτο-υπονόμευσης, αυτοσαμποταρίσματος, μια μαζοχιστική συμπεριφορά.

----------


## Φοίβη

Και γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου? Θεωρείς οτι αξίζεις μια τέτοια συμπεριφορά?

----------


## xristinio

όχι δεν θεωρώ οτι μου αξίζει. Δεν είμαι βέβαια από τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάνε ιδιαίτερα τον εαυτό τους, αλλά όχι δεν πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να τιμωρηθώ για κάτι.

----------


## Φοίβη

Δεν αξίζεις να τιμωρηθείς αλλά, παρόλα αυτά, δεν αξίζεις ούτε την αγάπη σου? Γιατί να μην σε αγαπάς ιδιαίτερα δηλαδή?

----------


## xristinio

έτσι είμαι, γενικά είμαι αρκετά αυστηρή με τον εαυτό μου. δεν τον κανακεύω ευκολα, του επισημαίνω κυρίως τα κουσούρια του και δεν επιδιώκω πάντα την ευκολία του.

----------


## Yannis

Χριστινα εγω που ειμαι ηλικιακα πολυ μικροτερος σου (18) και βλεπω πιο ρομαντικα αν θες τα πραγματα μου φενεται πολυ ανοιρη η ζωη σου (δε ξερω αν ειναι σωστο που το λεω αλλα ειναι η γνωμη μου) , δεν ξερω αν και εσυ την αισθανεσε ετσι αλλα οταν την διαβασα ειπα στον εαυτο μου \"μην καταντισεις κι εσυ ετσι\"... Αφου εχεις τοσο απλετο χρονο πρεπει να βρεις μια δραστηριοτητα οποια κι αν ειναι αυτη μπορει να ειναι κατι που δεν σκεφτηκες ποτε η που μπορει να το αρχησεις και σε λιγο καιρο να το σταματησεις αλλα πρεπει να αρχισεις κατι δημιουργηκο ετσι θα αγαπησεις πιο πολυ τον εαυτο σου.... Εχεις ακουσει που λενε τρωγοντας ερχεται η ορεξη? Αυτο πρεπει να κανεις κι εσυ μη περιμενεις να σου ερθει η ορεξη απλα ξεκηνα κατι οτι κι αν ειναι αυτο...μπορει να ειναι μια εγκυμοσυνη, μπορει να ειναι χορος ,ζωγραφικη, ορειβασια, αθλητισμος, kick boxing και δε ξερω εγω τι αλλο , απλα κανε κατι μην αφηνεις τα πραγματα να ρεουν χωρις τη δικη σου παρεμβαση αλλιως κινδυνευεις να βουλιαξεις πιο πολυ στο αισθημα της καταθλιψης πιστευω....

----------


## xristinio

Yanni μου συμφωνώ, πως πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για να αλλάξει αυτή η κατάσταση. απλώς για να έχουν διάρκεια τα πράγματα πρέπει να βρω την πηγή του κακού που προκαλεί αυτή την παράιτηση.

----------


## Φοίβη

Είσαι σκληρή μαζί σου ε? Αντίθετα με τον εθισμό σου που σου φέρεται πολύ μαλθακά. Ή όχι?

----------


## xristinio

μπα και ο εθισμός μου, άσχημα μου συμπεριφέρεται. αφού που απορροφά όλη την ενέργεια και με στεγνώνει.

----------


## Φοίβη

Χριστινιώ μου, αναρωτιέμαι...υπάρχει κανείς που να σου φέρεται καλά?

----------


## xristinio

ο άντρας μου, οι φίλοι μου, οι γονείς μου.

----------


## Φοίβη

Ευτυχώς!

----------


## xristinio

άρα ο βασικότερος εχθρός μου είναι μέσα μου.

----------


## Φοίβη

Εχθρός.....Κι όμως δεν θα τον έλεγα ούτε εχθρό. Κάποιο λόγο έχει να τα κάνει αυτά. Για κάποιο λόγο σου φέρεται έτσι.
Όπως άλλωστε και εσύ για κάποιο λόγο σου φέρεσαι τόσο σκληρά και έχεις τόσες απαιτήσεις απο τον εαυτό σου. Έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## xristinio

δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχω τρελες απαιτήσεις από τον εαυτό μου. βλέπω φίλες μου που πραγματικά έχουν απαιτήσεις από τον εαυτό τους και τα καταφέρνουν και πολύ καλύτερα από μένα. 

Είναι καλές στη δουλειά τους, προσέχουν τον εαυτό τους, έχουν ισορροπημένες σχέσεις. εγώ δεν έχω απαίτηση να τα καταφέρνω σε ολα.

----------


## Φοίβη

Οκ. Κατάλαβα λάθος. Οπότε σχετικά με φίλες σου έχεις λίγες απαιτήσεις, ε?

----------


## xristinio

ε ναι, απέχω έτη φωτός από το μοντέλο της super γυναίκας που τα καταφέρνει όλα. και ούτε το επιδιώκω. δηλ, τι να επιδιώξω, εδώ δεν μπορώ να ξεκουνηθώ από μια καρέκλα και έναν υπολογιστή. Φοίβη, επειδή σε ταλαιπωρώ πολύ με την ιστορία μου, θα περιμένω και τη δική σου διάγνωση....

----------


## Φοίβη

Καλή μου Χριστινιώ καταρχήν δεν με ταλαιπωρείς. Κατά δεύτερον, δεν πιστεύω στις διαγνώσεις. Πιστεύω στη σοφία του εαυτού μας που δημιουργεί \"προβλήματα\" για να μπορέσει να ανταπεξέλθει στην πραγματικότητά του, όπως την αντιλαμβάνεται.
Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που σε κρατάς εκεί, κολλημένη στην καρέκλα και τον υπολογιστή. Είναι το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις αυτή τη στιγμή, ΄κατά τη γνώμη μου, όσο παράδοξο και εαν σου ακούγεται. Αυτό πιστεύω εγώ, αυτή είναι η δική μου \"διάγνωση\" αν θέλεις.

----------


## xristinio

πιστεύω και εγώ στη σοφία του εαυτού μας που αναφέρεις, και σκεφτόμουνα έτσι τον πρώτο μήνα, αλλά αυτό κρατάει τώρα 5 μήνες. 

να χαλαρώσω και να το απολαύσω δηλαδή? είναι σαν να με προστατεύει από κάτι άλλο που τώρα δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι? λειτουργεί όπως ο ύπνος στην κατάθλιψη?

----------


## Φοίβη

Δεν ξέρω. Ίσως όμως μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις πως είναι να μην το δαιμονοποιείς και πολεμάς πια αλλά να σκύψεις να το δεις απο πιο κοντά...με περιέργεια και όχι κατηγόρια.

----------


## xristinio

είναι δύσκολη η θετική προσέγγιση γιατί πραγματικά πια αυτό που κυριαρχεί είναι η κούραση που αισθάνομαι.

Βασικά είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος, παραίτηση, άγχος για αυτά που δεν γίνονται εξαιτίας της παραίτησης, θυμός με τον εαυτό μου, μεγαλύτερος εθισμός.

----------


## Φοίβη

Το καταλαβαίνω...σε έχει κουράσει πολύ όλο αυτό. Κι ίσως να έχεις κουραστεί να το παλεύεις μόνη σου τόσο καιρό.

----------


## xristinio

Βασικά είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος, παραίτηση, άγχος για αυτά που δεν γίνονται εξαιτίας της παραίτησης, θυμός με τον εαυτό μου, μεγαλύτερος εθισμός.

----------


## Φοίβη

Το άγχος και ο θυμός φέρνουν τον εθισμό?

----------


## xristinio

ναι φέρνουν μεγαλύτερο εθισμό.

----------


## Φοίβη

Άρα η βάση σου είναι αυτή? Τα συναισθήματα αυτά? Αυτά σε ρίχνουν στον εθισμό? Απο αυτά προσπαθείς να ξεφύγεις, λες?

----------


## xristinio

μα αυτά είναι αισθήματα που τα γεννάει ο αρχικός εθισμός.

π.χ Δευτέρα πρωί θα κολλήσω, δευτέρα βράδυ θα ταλαιπωρηθώ από ενοχές και άγχος για τον πρωινό εθισμό, ε...τη Τρίτη το πρωί θα εθιστώ πιο βαθιά και πάει έτσι μέχρι το Σ/Κ. 
Το Σ/Κ ηρεμώ λίγο ανασυγκροτούμαι δίνω υποσχέσεις στον εαυτό μου, κάνω πλάνα, καταστρώνω λεπτομερές σχέδιο εργασιών της εβδομάδας και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## Φοίβη

Πρίν λοιπόν απο το θυμό και το άγχός είναι τα σχέδια που κάνεις το σκ και οι υποσχέσεις που αδυνατείς να κρατήσεις, ε?
Συγνώμη αν δεν καταλαβαίνω πολλές φορές τι μου λες. Πραγματικά προσπαθώ όμως.

----------


## xristinio

ναι θα προσπαθήσω να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις. 

1. Κυριακή βράδυ, είμαι ήρεμη αισιόδοξη, υπόσχομαι πως αύριο θα αλλάξω την καθημερινότητά μου. 

2. Ξεκινάει η εβδομάδα, Δευτέρα πρωί στο γραφείο αρχίζει ο εθισμός και το να μην κάνω ουσιαστικά τίποτα. Δευτέρα βράδυ αρχίζουν οι ενοχές και ο θυμός με τον εαυτό μου. 

3. Τρίτη μεγαλύτερος εθισμός. Τρίτη βράδυ μεγαλύτερες ενοχές και θυμός. 

4. αυτό το σχήμα εθισμού - θυμού πάει μέχρι και την Παρασκευή. 

5. Σάββατο απασχολούμαι κυρίως με πρακτικα θέματα του σπιτιού οπότε ξεχνιέμαι. 

και ξαναγυρνάω στο σημείο (1) και όλη η εβδομάδά μου είναι από το βήμα (1)-(5) και πάλι από την αρχή

----------


## Φοίβη

Όλος ο εθισμός δηλαδή περιστρέφεται γύρω απο την αλλαγή της καθημερινότητάς σου, έτσι δεν είναι? Και τον έλεγχο του εθισμού σου ίσως?Αυτό είναι το κέντρο?

----------


## xristinio

ναι, το κέντρο των προβλημάτων μου, όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ο εθισμός αυτός. 

όταν μιλάω για αλλαγή καθημερινότητας, αναφέρομαι στον περιορισμό του εθισμού και στην όρεξη να κάνω και άλλα πράγματα. Αυτή την υπόσχεση δίνω στον εαυτό μου κάθε Κυριακή βράδυ.

----------


## Adzik

χΡΙΣΤΙΝΙΟ...να σου προτεινω κατι???

...εγω νιωθω σαν να σου λειπει το κινητρο..ενασ σημαντικοσ λογοσ για να κανεισ κατι βρε παιδι μου..


ενασ καλοσ τροποσ για να νιωσεισ και ομορφα με τον εαυτο σου..και να νιωσεισ περιφανη..αλλα και να σου δωσει αναν σκοπο ενα κινητρο ειναι ο εθελοντισμοσ..

το εχω σκευτει παρα πολλεσ φωρεσ... αν ειχα ελευθερο χρονο..θα τον εδινα εκει...

συγκεκριμενα εγω θα προσπαθουσα να συνησφερω ειτε σε απορα ατομα..αστεγουσ..ειτε σε παιδακια που το εχουν αναγκη..

δεσ εδω..

http://www.sos-villages.gr/mom.htm




μια καλη ιδεα ειναι το να γινεισ ΜΑΜΑ χωριου ΣΟΣ.. μετα απο μια μικρη διαδικασια.. αναλαμβανεισ να πηγαινεισ συγκεκριμενεσ ωρεσ τησ εβδομαδασ..σε καποιο σπιτακι σαν μια δευτερη μαμα...σε παιδακια που σουν σε αυτα τα χωρια..

προσφερεισ αγαπη σε παιδακια που μπορει να μην εχουν νιωσει αγαπη ποτε..και προσφερεισ ηθικη ικανοποιηση στον εαυτο σου..

για σκεψου το..μηπωσ κατι τετοιο θα σε εκανε να ξεκολλησεισ?

υ.γ...καλα εεε σε ζηλευω για την δουλεια σου..:P ..εγω και οι μισοι Ελληνεσ... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

δεν ξερω αν δεν θελετε η δεν μπορειτε να αποκτησετε παιδακι...αλλα κακα τα ψεμματα.. ειναι στην φυση τησ γυναικασ ειδικα να κανει παιδακια...ισωσ να χτυπησε λιγο το βιολογικο σου ρολοι και γι αυτο να μπλοκαρεσ ετσι...λεω τωρα..φυσικα μπορει να λεω και βλακειεσ..

----------


## xristinio

Adzik, έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που γράφεις, αλλά το θέμα είναι πως αυτές οι 7 ώρες στο γραφείο λειτουργούν υπονομευτικά για οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δηλαδή, αν δεν εξουδετερώσω αυτό που μου τρώει την ενέργεια, δεν θα έχω για να τη διοχετεύσω και κάπου αλλού.

----------


## Φοίβη

Γι\' αυτό όμως δεν λέγεται και εθισμός? Επειδή έχεις χάσει τον έλεγχό του?

----------


## xristinio

Θέλω τον έλεγχό μου πίσω!!!

οι φίλοι μου συνήθως με πειράζουν ότι είμαι control freak, τώρα γιατί το έπαθα αυτό?

----------


## Φοίβη

Ίσως ακριβώς για αυτό. Ίσως ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος να αφήσεις λίγο τον έλεγχο. Ίσως αυτό να θέλει να σου πει ο εαυτός σου. Ίσως.

----------


## Adzik

εισαι πολλα χρονια σε αυτη την δουλεια???

θα σου πω κατι..υπαρχουν ανθρωποι πχ ο αντρασ μου..που αν πληρωνετε καλα μπορει να μεινει σε μια δουλεια για παντα..

και ατομα σαν κι εμενα..που μετα απο 2-3 χρονια κουραζονται απο την δουλεια που κανουν..ειτε βαριουνται βρε παιδι μου..και θελουν να προχωρησουν σε κατι αλλο..σε κατι που θα τουσ μαθει κατι καινουριο...κλπ...

δεν ειναι κακο αυτο ..εξαλου ποιοσ μασ ειπε πωσ πρεπει να κανουμε μια δουλεια για παντα..
απο την στιγμη που μαλλον δεν σου αρεσει πια αυτη η δουλεια..ειναι δισκολο να βρεισ την ενεργεια που θελεισ..γιατι νιωθεισ να σου την ρουφαει κατι που δεν θελεισ...

ειναι πολυ δυσκολη μια μεταγραφη σε αλλο τμημα?? ..

επεισεισ να ξερεισ πωσ συχνα τρωγοντασ ερχεται η ορεξη... κανονησε αυτο το ταξιδι...αυτο το θεατρο..και πηγαινε με το ζορι..ισωωσ περασεισ υπεροχα και την επομενη φωρα να νιωσεισ πιο ευχαριστα το να ξαναβγεισ..

κανε πραγματα που σου αρεσουν τισ λιγεσ ωρεσ στο σπιτι...
για πεσ μασ τι σου αρεσει να κανεισ???αληθεια ομωσ..πχ να ζωγραφιζεισ? να κανεισ εξτρυμ σπορτσ?..να ταξυδευεισ?..να βγαζεισ φωτογραφιεσ?...να κολυμπασ?...τι σε σαγηνευει?..πχ ο τροποσ που γινεται το τυρι? το κρασι?..λεω τωρα..ιδεεσ ...σιγουρα υπαρχουν πραγματα που σε να κανουν να νιωθεισ ομορφα η μαλλον υπεροχα..θυμησου παλιοτερα τι λατρευεσ?και ξανα φερε το στην ζωη σου...


επισεισ φτιαξε την διατροφη σου..γιατι και αυτο παιζει ρολο στην ενεργεια μασ..!!!!!!

----------


## Adzik

ισωσ εχεισ πιεστει τοοσα χρονια στο να εισαι σωστη και προγραμματισμενη που να κουραστηκε το κορμι και το μυαλο σου και να σου λεει....χαλααααρωσε...και απολαυσε το....κουλ...

ειναι ωραια να ημαστε αυθορμητοι....καλοσ ο ελεγχοσ..αλλα παν μετρον αριστον βρε κοριτσαρα μου..

----------


## xristinio

λοιπόν στη τωρινή δουλειά κοντεύω να κλείσω τα 3 χρόνια. Γενικά, και εγώ είμαι άνθρωπος που τολμάω επαγγελματικές αλλαγές και παίρνω το ρίσκο. 

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν κυνηγάω τη μετάθεση σε κάποιο πιο \"δραστήριο\" τμήμα, γιατί έλεγα στον εαυτό μου, πως αυτή η \" ησυχία\" του τωρινού γραφείου, θα μου επέτρεπε να διαβάσω για το διδακτορικό, οπότε η μετάθεση να γινόταν με πιο ευνοϊκούς όρους.

και όπως ξαναέγραψα έχω μια ξεκούραστη καθημερινότητα. από τι να κουραστώ? μέχρι και για τις δουλειές του σπιτιού έχω βοήθεια. 
είναι για μένα σχετικά βολικά τα πράγματα και πάλι δεν μπορώ να χαρώ. Έχω ελεύθερο απόγευμα και δεν έχω διάθεση να πάρω τηλ να βγω με μια φίλη, να πάω στα μαγαζιά, να πάω ένα κινηματογράφο.

----------


## Φοίβη

Κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου για όλα αυτά ε?

----------


## xristinio

Να σας περιγράψω μια μέρα που θα με έκανε χαρούμενη? 

Πρωί δουλειά με ενδιαφέρον έστω και αν έχει τρέξιμο, απόγευμα μέχρι αργά διάβασμα, και μετά βραδινή έξοδος για φαγητό με τον άντρα μου ή φίλους. 
Μια τέτοια μέρα θα με γέμιζε, τουλάχιστονμέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό.

και ναι Φοίβη μου κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Φοίβη

Ξέρεις, απο όσα διαβάζω, μου έρχεται στο μυαλό οτι δεν αξιοποιείς πλήρως το δυναμικό σου. Η ζωή σου είναι εύκολη κι αυτό, πίστεψέ με, δεν είναι κακό. Απο την άλλη, αυτή η ευκολία σου στερεί την ικανοποίηση της επιτυχίας μετά απο ένα δύσκολο αγώνα. 
Αυτή η ζωή μπορεί να είναι σούπερ για κάποιον άλλο και να σε ζηλεύει η μισή Ελλάδα, όπως αναφέρθηκε πολύ εύστοχα. 
Εσένα όμως σου κάνει?

----------


## xristinio

πριν λίγο googlara το όνομά μου στο internet και βρήκα κάποια επιστημονικά άρθρα που γράφτηκαν σε μια πιο δραστήρια περιοδο της ζωής μου και συγκινήθηκα και παράλληλα θύμωσα με τη τωρινή κατάσταση. Θυμήθηκα την περιοδο που έγραφα, που ξενυχτουσα διαβάζοντας, που με πίεζε ο καθηγητής μου και τη θυμήθηκα με χαρά και μου λείπει πραγματικά.

----------


## Φοίβη

Την εποχή που ήσουν δημιουργική, καλή μου...

----------


## xristinio

αυτό είμαι εγώ τελικά, αν δεν αισθάνομαι δημιουργική μάλλον τίποτα δεν έχει γύρω μου ενδιαφέρον και ψιλοκαταρρέω.
και δυστυχώς έχω μάθει να είμαι δημιουργική μέσα από τη δουλειά ή τις σπουδές μου και όχι μέσα από κάποιο χόμπι. 

αφού λοιπόν η πραγματικότητα είναι φιλική προς τη δημιουργικότητά μου, αυτή γιατί με έχει εγκαταλείψει?

----------


## Φοίβη

Τι εννοείς οτι η πραγματικότητά σου είναι φιλική προς τη δημιουργικότητά σου?

----------


## xristinio

αυτό που έλεγα πιο πάνω, ξεκούραστη, χωρίς ιδαίτερες υποχρεώσεις που θα μπορούσαν να με ταλαιπωρούν.

----------


## Φοίβη

Κι όμως, είπες πρίν οτι λειτουργείς καλύτερα υπό πίεση.

----------


## xristinio

ναι βέβαια, αλλά δεν σου κρύβω ότι αισθάνομαι άσχημα όταν διαπιστώνω, πως όλα κυλούν ομαλά και εγώ δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω. 

Δεν έχω δικαιολογία να δώσω στον εαυτό μου. τι να πω, δεν με πιέζουν για αυτό δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω??

----------


## Φοίβη

Δεν ξέρω αν πάει έτσι. Νομίζω πως η δημιουργικότητα δεν λειτουργεί γραμμικά, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Δεν ακολουθεί κανόνες αιτίας-αποτελέσματος, έτσι δεν είναι?
Δείχνει να είσαι σε περίοδο ξηρασίας ... κι αυτό συμβαίνει και είναι φυσιολογικό. Αλλά μάλλον είσαι πολύ καιρό εκεί...κι αυτό ξεπερνάει τα όρια της \"φυσιολογικής\" ξηρασίας, έ?

----------


## xristinio

ακριβώς Φοίβη μου.

----------


## Φοίβη

Είναι πολύ καλό που το ξέρεις.
Είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα. Σημαντικό βήμα.

----------


## xristinio

και το επόμενο βήμα??

----------


## Φοίβη

Νομίζω να ψάξεις να βρεις τρόπο να βοηθηθείς στην προσπάθειά σου να ανακτήσεις τη χαμένη σου δημιουργικότητα.
Εσύ τι λες?Ποιό νομίζεις οτι θα ήταν το κατάλληλο επόμενο βήμα?

----------


## xristinio

σε αυτό δεν έχω ακόμη απάντηση. 

οταν ξεκίνησε αυτή η φάση, θεώρησα ότι η ρουτίνα του \"τίποτα\" θα ήταν αρκετή για να με συνεφέρει. μετά είπα φάση είναι θα κάνει τον κύκλο της και περίμενα. αλλά κουράστηκα βλέποντας οτι τίποτα δεν αλλάζει.

Φοίβη είσαι και εσύ της άποψης ότι είναι μονόδρομος για την περίπτωσή μου η επισκεψή μου σε ένα ειδικό?

----------


## Φοίβη

Αυτό, καλή μου, δεν μπορεί να το αποφασίσει κανένας άλλος πάρα μόνο εσύ η ίδια. Ένας ειδικός πιθανότατα θα σε βοηθήσει να ανακαλύψεις πολλά πράγματα μέσα σου, αν βρεις κάποιον άνθρωπο με τον οποίο υπάρχει η κατάλληλη χημεία μεταξύ σας και ο οποίος θα δώσει τη δύναμη της θεραπείας σε σένα.
Παρόλα αυτά, πρέπει να είναι δική σου απόφαση και ελεύθερη επιλογή να απευθυνθείς σε ειδικό. Δεν μπορώ να στο πω εγώ αυτό, ούτε και κανένας άλλος.

----------


## xristinio

έχω πεισμώσει τόσο και θέλω να το παλέψω μόνη μου. δεν ξέρω μπορεί να ακούγεται αδιέξοδο, αλλά πραγματικά θεωρώ πως σε ένα βαθμό είναι state of mind και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω το μυαλό μου.

----------


## Φοίβη

Οκ. Μπορείς μα το προσπαθήσεις μόνη σου, αν θέλεις. Δεν φεύγουν οι ειδικοί. Αν τους χρειαστείς, θα τους βρεις.

----------


## xristinio

όταν ανέβαζα αυτό το post είχα μια κρυφή ελπίδα ότι θα καταλήγατε ότι τελικά είμαι απλώς μια τεμπέλα, μια κακομαθημένη που βαρέθηκα να κάθομαι. αλλά από ότι βλέπω όλοι αναγνωρίζετε ότι είναι πιο σοβαρή η κατάσταση.

----------


## Φοίβη

Χριστίνα μου, εσύ τι πιστεύεις για σένα? Αυτό έχει σημασία καλή μου.

----------


## xristinio

εγώ τείνω να πιστέψω, πως είναι ένας συνδυασμός ήπιας κατάθλιψης, ενισχυμένη με τεμπελιά.

----------


## Φοίβη

Δηλαδή κάτι φυσιολογικό που όμως τείνει να ξεφεύγει λιγάκι. Ε?

----------


## xristinio

ε...όχι και ακριβώς φυσιολογικό. αν και από την άλλη το διάβασμα απαιτεί αυτοπειθαρχία, κόπο, δεν είναι ευχάριστη διαδικασία, οπότε μήπως απλώς είμαι μεγάλη (35 ετών) για να έχω αντοχές για διάβασμα (άργησα να κάνω την επιστημονικη στροφή, την έκανα στα 29, όταν άλλοι ξεμπερδεύουν με όλα αυτά) και αυτό το βαφτίζω κατάθλιψη, αυθυποβάλλομαι, οπότε και για αυτό δεν έχω όρεξη μετά για τιποτα?

----------


## Φοίβη

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να το βαφτίσεις τίποτα βασικά. Ούτε κατάθλιψη, ούτε...ωρίμανση.
Και δεν θα πείραζε αν δεν σου απομηζούσε την ενέργεια τόσο πολύ και εαν δεν σε απομάκρυνε απο τους στόχους σου.

----------


## xristinio

δεν είναι προαπαιτούμενο η \"βάφτιση\" για να το αντιμετωπίσω?

----------


## Φοίβη

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, όχι απαραίτητα. Αρκεί που ξέρεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του , το πως το βιώνεις. Το τι σου κάνει και τι θέλεις να αλλάξεις. 
Εκτός και εαν έχει σημασία για σένα. Να το βαφτίσεις κάπως.

----------


## xristinio

Φοίβη μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτό το διάλογο, με βοηθάνε πολλοί οι απαντήσεις σου, αν και φοβάμαι πως σε έχω εξανλήσει. 

Ωραία γνωρίζω την αφετηρία μου, γνωρίζω το που θέλω να φτάσω, αλλά μου διαφεύγει ο τρόπος και το μέσο.

----------


## Φοίβη

Δεν με έχεις εξαντλήσει, μην ανησυχείς για αυτό. Ίσα ίσα τον απολαμβάνω τον διάλογό μας.
Οπότε απο τα τέσσερα έχεις ήδη βρει τα δυο! Έχεις χαράξει στο μυαλό σου ήδη ένα προσχέδιο της πορείας σου. Το μόνο που σου μένει είναι να βρεις πώς θα διανύσεις αυτή την πορεία. Με ποιόν τρόπο και με ποιό μέσο.

----------


## xristinio

ακριβώς και εδώ είναι που ξεκινάνε τα δύσκολα. 

γιατί όπως έγραφα και πιο πάνω οι Κυριακές μου ήταν πάντα αφιερωμένες στο να βρω με καθαρό μυαλό τον τρόπο και το μέσο, αλλά πάντα στην πράξη αποτύγχανα.

----------


## Φοίβη

Κι ίσως χρειαστεί να πειραματιστείς με πολλούς τρόπους και πολλά μέσα πρίν βρεις αυτά που τελικά θα σε βοηθήσουν να χαράξεις την πορεία σου.
Κι ίσως χρειαστεί κάποια στιγμή άλλο ένα μυαλό να βοηθήσει, μιας που δυο μυαλά είναι καλύτερα απο ένα, όπως λένε. 
Κι ίσως σου πάρει χρόνο μέχρι να βρεις την άκρη σου ή ίσως και όχι.
\'Ολα αυτά εσύ θα τα δεις και εσύ θα τα κρίνεις και εσύ θα τα κινητοποιήσεις. Άλλωστε εσύ κινητοποιείς όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία. 
Αρκεί να το θέλεις. Αρκεί να θέλεις να διανύσεις αυτή την πορεία.
Το θέλεις, Χριστίνα μου?

----------


## xristinio

το θέλω, εξάλλου έχω αρχίσει να αισθάνομαι και άσχημα με όλη αυτή την αναβλητικότητα. 

γιατί κάθε φορά που δεσμεύομαι για αλλαγή και απεγκλωβισμό, το κάνω γνωστό και στον άντρα μου, ο οποίος μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου με πειράζει λέγοντας ότι έχω γίνει επικίνδυνα αναξιόπιστη.

----------


## Φοίβη

Οκ τότε. Αφού το θέλεις θα το κάνεις. Δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία.
Και θα τη βγεις και στον άντρα σου!  :Wink: 
Χριστίνα μου σε αφήνω για τώρα. 
Σου εύχομαι ένα καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> αυτό είμαι εγώ τελικά, αν δεν αισθάνομαι δημιουργική μάλλον τίποτα δεν έχει γύρω μου ενδιαφέρον και ψιλοκαταρρέω.
> και δυστυχώς έχω μάθει να είμαι δημιουργική μέσα από τη δουλειά ή τις σπουδές μου και όχι μέσα από κάποιο χόμπι. 
> 
> αφού λοιπόν η πραγματικότητα είναι φιλική προς τη δημιουργικότητά μου, αυτή γιατί με έχει εγκαταλείψει?


σπουδασε κατι παλι τοτε..!!!

----------


## xristinio

μα ήδη σπουδάζω παράλληλα με τη δουλειά. προσπαθώ να τελειώσω ένα διδακτορικό. αλλά το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως δεν έχω όρεξη πια να διαβάσω, όπως και να κάνω οτιδήποτε.

----------


## Adzik

κανε διακοπεσ... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  και μετα ξανααρχησε τα ολα...

----------


## Lou!

χριστινα, δεν διαβασα ολα τα ποστς, αλλα, 2 γρηγορες ερωτησεις.

ποσο τελειομανης θα ελεγες οτι εισαι σα χαρακτηρας?

ποσο μπορεις να βλεπεις ενδιαμεσες, μετριες λυσεις για τα προβληματα σου εκτος απο το τιποτα κ το ολα?

----------


## xristinio

- δεν θα με χαρακτήριζα τελειομανή, αλλά αρκετά ανασφαλή
- γενικά δυσκολεύομαι στις μέσες λύσεις, σκέφτομαι περισσότερο με όρους άσπρο - μαύρο.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Χμμ...  :Smile:  ... θα ήθελα αρχικά να σχολιάσω αυτό που είπες. Έτσι, για να δεις ενδεχομένως τον παραλληλισμό με την κατάσταση που περιγράφεις. 

\'... α χαλαρώσω και να το απολαύσω δηλαδή? είναι σαν να με προστατεύει από κάτι άλλο που τώρα δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι? λειτουργεί όπως ο ύπνος στην κατάθλιψη?...\'

Είναι πολύ σωστό αυτό που λες για τον ύπνο και την κατάθλιψη. Προστασία, καταφύγιο ίσως. Με μια μικρή διευκρίνηση. Δε συμβαίνει μόνο για όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με κάτι που δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε την περίοδο εκείνη. Συμβαίνει και για όταν είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι δε θα μπορούσαμε να ανταπεξέλθουμε απέναντι σε κάποια πράματα που ξέρουμε ότι χρειάζεται να αντιμετωπίσουμε. Είναι απ\' τους βασικότερους λόγους για τον οποίο το σώμα/οργανισμός, αποσύρεται για όσο κρατήσει αυτή η φάση.
Κάπου σου λέει η Φοίβη για την ευκολία που υπάρχει στη ζωή σου, σαν ένα είδος \'ανασταλτικού παράγοντα\' τελικά για τη δημιουργικότητά σου. Το ίδιο σου έγραψα χτες νομίζω. Αλλά και πάλι, το βρίσκω αφορμή σε αυτό που σου συμβαίνει και όχι αίτιο.
Κάπου λες ότι το κέντρο των προβλημάτων σου είναι αυτός ο εθισμός. Θα διαφωνήσω εδώ, κι αν τελικά είναι έτσι όπως υποθέτω, αυτό είναι που σε αποπροσανατολίζει. Ο εθισμός σου είναι το μέσο έκφρασης μιας κατάστασης. Είναι το \'καταφύγιο\' όπως είπα και πριν για τον ύπνο. Σαν άλλοθι στην αναβλητικότητά σου. Εσύ θέλεις να το ονοματίζεις ας πούμε \'ενδιαφέρον\' μιας και μέσα από αυτό οργανώνεις/ψάχνεις διάφορα πράγματα. Ναι αλλά μένεις στη θεωρία και έχεις \'κάτσει\' πάνω σε αυτό. Κι όταν θυμώνεις, είναι γιατί αντιλαμβάνεσαι τη \'λάθος\' χρήση που κάνεις, και αποφασίζεις να την κάνεις σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό αλλά όχι διαφορετικά.
Χριστινιώ, έτσι που σε διαβάζω, κι εγώ αντιλαμβάνομαι πως κάλλιστα θα μπορούσες να ελέγχεις το μυαλό σου. Μόνο που νομίζω ότι το θέμα σου είναι καθαρά συναισθηματικό και τζάμπα θυμώνεις με σένα και σε μαλώνεις. Πέφτεις πιο πολύ στον εθισμό σου.
Αν δε ξεμπερδέψεις το συναισθηματικό κομμάτι απ\' το εγκεφαλικό, θα μπερδεύεσαι και θα θυμώνεις περισσότερο. Κι έτσι θα αναβάλλεις ακόμη περισσότερο. 
Εύχομαι να καταφέρεις να διαχωρίσεις τα κομμάτια σου. Γενικά εκεί νομίζω πως κάνεις το λάθος. Κι όταν κάθε σκέψη προκαταβάλλεται από ένα συναίσθημα, είναι δύσκολο να γίνεται πάντα αντιληπτό αν δεν υπάρχει καλή διαχείριση. Αυτά από μένα!

 :Smile:

----------


## xristinio

YellowlemonTree ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση προσπαθώ να κατανοήσω κάθε λέξη που μού έχεις γράψει.

αν κατάλαβα καλά, ίσως τελικά δεν με \"χρησιμοποιεί\" ο εθισμός αλλά τον χρησιμοποιώ εγώ για να προσεγγίσω έστω και λανθασμένα μέσα από τα αρνητικά αισθήματα που μου γεννάει, τα συναισθηματικά αδιέξοδα που αντιμετωπίζω και που δεν θέλω να παραδεχτώ?

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

Ακριβώς αυτό. Και δεν είναι πάντα θέμα του να μη θέλεις να παραδεχτείς τα συναισθηματικά αδιέξοδα όπως τα λες. Μα μπορεί να μη τα γνωρίζεις καν, το σκέφτηκες αυτό; Δε νιώθεις κάποιες στιγμές να πλησιάζεις στην \'απάντηση\' του γιατί το κάνεις όλο αυτό, και κει ακριβώς να δυσανασχετείς και να παραιτείσαι; Ναι αλλά παραιτείσαι συνεχίζοντας να κάνεις \'υποθετικά\' πράγματα με όλη σου αυτή την ενασχόληση. Εν ολίγοις αντιστέκεσαι στην αδυναμία του να βρεις τη λύση, με μεγαλύτερη χρήση και ξεχνιέσαι. Γίνεται συνήθεια και βόλεμα. Είναι οι άλλες εκδοχές του εθισμού. Αυτό φέρνει κούραση Χριστινιώ. Και μη ξεχνάς ότι η κούραση θα γίνει και διανοητική κάποια στιγμή, εκ των πραγμάτων. Και μετά θα αρχίσει να κουράζεται και το σώμα φυσικά.
Κάποτε χρησιμοποιούσα το αλκοόλ. Ήταν το καταφύγιο. Ήμουν τυχερή γιατί μάλλον έχω δυνατή διανοητική λειτουργία και δεν επηρεάστηκε. Θα μπορούσα να έχω άλλα προβλήματα απ\' την κατάχρηση της ουσίας.
Το πρόβλημα ήταν όλο συναισθηματικό. Κι όταν σταμάτησα να το κουκουλώνω με το μέσο, αποφάσισα να αντιμετωπίσω το δύσκολο κομμάτι. Εγώ πήγα πολύ βαθιά γιατί είμαι και του βάθους...  :Wink:  ... αλλά μη κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου. Μάλλον όπως σου είπα και πριν, δε σου συμβαίνουν μόνο αυτά που ξέρεις ότι νιώθεις. Πιθανότατα να μάθεις πολλά και για όσα νιώθεις αλλά δε μπορείς να \'δεις\' τώρα. Καληνύχτα για την ώρα!

 :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

xristinio καλησπερα
διαβαζω εδω και καποια ωρα το θεμα σου και κανω διαφορες σκεψεις.
ηθελα να σε ρωτησω πως ειναι η σχεση σου με τον αντρα σου, ψυχικα και ερωτικα.
προχωρησες σε αυτον τον γαμο σε τι φαση της σχεσης σας και με τι σκεψεις?
εχετε συζητησει το θεμα της αποκτησης παιδιων και τι σκεφτεστε γι αυτο?

----------


## xristinio

Με τον άντρα μου είμαστε μαζί πολλά χρονιά, ουσιαστικά ζούσαμε σαν παντρεμένοι αρκετό καιρό πριν το γάμο. οπότε ο γάμος σε πρακτικό επιπεδο καθημερινότητας δεν έφερε καμιά σημαντική αλλαγή. 

είμαστε πολύ διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι μεταξύ μας και στο παρελθόν είχαμε αρκετές συγκρούσεις. Εγώ είμαι άνθρωπος που με σχετική ευκολία μπορώ να εμπλακώ σε καυγά να φωνάξω, να πω αυτά που θέλω και σε 5 λεπτά να ηρεμήσω και να είμαι καλά και με καλή διάθεση απέναντι στον άλλο. Ο άντρας μου αντίθετα συγκρατείται όσο μπορεί αλλά αν εμπλακεί σε καυγά γίνεται ιδιαίτερα εκρηκτικός και σίγουρα θέλει μέρες να \"συνέλθει\". 
τον τελευταίο καιρό, όσο και να αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να ξεσπάω μέσα από ένα καυγά, επειδή έβλεπα ότι οι διαφορετικές μας \"οπτικές\" πάνω στο θέμα καυγάς μας έφθειραν, αποφεύγω να ξεκινήσω ένα καυγά/ξέσπασμα. είτε το κρατάω μέσα μου και απομονώνομαι για κάποια ώρα ,είτε προσπαθω πάρα πολύ να το συζητήσω λογικά. 

Γενικά σαν γυναίκα είμαι πολύ ανασφαλής, και εκτός από 1-2 σύντομες σχέσεις, ο άντρας μου είναι η μοναδική μακροχρόνια σχέση στη ζωή μου. Σε σχέση με το θέμα απόκτησης παιδιού, ο άντρας μου είναι πολύ θετικός, αν και εγώ δεν αισθάνομαι απόλυτα έτοιμη. είναι ένα θέμα όμως που το συζητάμε ανοιχτά μεταξύ μας.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> Με τον άντρα μου είμαστε μαζί πολλά χρονιά, ουσιαστικά ζούσαμε σαν παντρεμένοι αρκετό καιρό πριν το γάμο. οπότε ο γάμος σε πρακτικό επιπεδο καθημερινότητας δεν έφερε καμιά σημαντική αλλαγή. 
> 
> είμαστε πολύ διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι μεταξύ μας και στο παρελθόν είχαμε αρκετές συγκρούσεις. Εγώ είμαι άνθρωπος που με σχετική ευκολία μπορώ να εμπλακώ σε καυγά να φωνάξω, να πω αυτά που θέλω και σε 5 λεπτά να ηρεμήσω και να είμαι καλά και με καλή διάθεση απέναντι στον άλλο. Ο άντρας μου αντίθετα συγκρατείται όσο μπορεί αλλά αν εμπλακεί σε καυγά γίνεται ιδιαίτερα εκρηκτικός και σίγουρα θέλει μέρες να \"συνέλθει\". 
> τον τελευταίο καιρό, όσο και να αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να ξεσπάω μέσα από ένα καυγά, επειδή έβλεπα ότι οι διαφορετικές μας \"οπτικές\" πάνω στο θέμα καυγάς μας έφθειραν, αποφεύγω να ξεκινήσω ένα καυγά/ξέσπασμα. είτε το κρατάω μέσα μου και απομονώνομαι για κάποια ώρα ,είτε προσπαθω πάρα πολύ να το συζητήσω λογικά. 
> 
> Γενικά σαν γυναίκα είμαι πολύ ανασφαλής, και εκτός από 1-2 σύντομες σχέσεις, ο άντρας μου είναι η μοναδική μακροχρόνια σχέση στη ζωή μου. Σε σχέση με το θέμα απόκτησης παιδιού, ο άντρας μου είναι πολύ θετικός, αν και εγώ δεν αισθάνομαι απόλυτα έτοιμη. είναι ένα θέμα όμως που το συζητάμε ανοιχτά μεταξύ μας.


βλεπω οτι τα 4/5 της απαντησης σου επικεντρωνονται στην διαχειριση της διαφωνιας η και του θυμου απο τον καθεναν σας.
πως αυτο? εχετε σοβαρα θεματα διαφωνιας μεταξυ σας? ειναι κατι καθημερινο? νοιωθεις να εχεις θεματα μαζι του που δεν λυνεις λογω της πραοτητας του , ενω εσυ ταλαιπωρεισαι?

ωστοσο η ερωτηση μου αφορουσε και κατα πολυ το ερωτικο μερος της σχχεσης σας, για το οποιο δεν μου απαντας...
νοιωθεις ερωτευμενη μαζι του? κι αν οχι ερωτευμενη, υπαρχει ακομα παθος μεταξυ σας? πως ειναι το σεξουαλικο κομματι?

ο λογος που ακομα διαφωνεις για το θεμα του παιδιου, ειναι και μια γενικοτερη σταση σου για την αποκτηση παιδιων, η τα θελεις, απλα δεν ξερεις αν ειναι τωρα η καταλληλη ωρα?

----------


## xristinio

Επικεντρώθηκα στα θέματα διαφωνίας, γιατί τελευταία έχει προκύψει και το εξής. Αδυνατώ να πάρω πρωτοβουλίες, ζητάω τη γνώμη του, φυσικά είναι διαφορετική από τη δική μου, και πρέπει να διαχειριστώ την ένταση που μου δημιουργεί η επιμονή του στη γνώμη του. 

π.χ έχουμε αποφασίσει ότι χρειαζόμαστε καινούργιο ψυγείο, δεν μπορώ να πάρω πρωτοβουλία να αποφασίσω ποιο χρειάζομαστε και να πάω να το αγοράσω. Θα ρωτήσω τη γνώμη του, θα επιμείνει σε ένα μοντέλο που δεν το εγκρίνω (συνήθως θα επιλέξει το πιο φτηνό), θα προσπαθησω να τον πείσω, θα κουραστώ και δεν θα αγοράσουμε ψυγείο. Μια βασική διαφορά με τον άντρα μου είναι ότι θεωρώ, πως είναι άνθρωπος της ευκολίας. Δεν θα ζορίσει τον εαυτό του σε τίποτα, θα επιλέξει την πιο ανώδυνη λύση για αυτόν. π.χ θα επιλέξει ένα φτηνό ψυγείο κακής ποιότητας για να μην χρειαστεί να κάνει π.χ μια μικρή οικονομία. 

Υπάρχει πάθος στη σχέση, ίσως από την πλευρά μου μεγαλύτερη εξάρτηση δεδομένης και της ανασφάλειας μου. Η ερωτική επιθυμία δεν είναι γραμμική, υπάρχουν περίοδοι καλής επικοινωνίας και άλλες απομάκρυνσης. Βασικά στο θέμα του παιδιού δεν διαφωνούμε, είναι από τα λίγα ζητήματα που ο καθένας δείχνει κατανόηση στη θέση του αλλου.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> Επικεντρώθηκα στα θέματα διαφωνίας, γιατί τελευταία έχει προκύψει και το εξής. Αδυνατώ να πάρω πρωτοβουλίες, ζητάω τη γνώμη του, φυσικά είναι διαφορετική από τη δική μου, και πρέπει να διαχειριστώ την ένταση που μου δημιουργεί η επιμονή του στη γνώμη του. 
> 
> π.χ έχουμε αποφασίσει ότι χρειαζόμαστε καινούργιο ψυγείο, δεν μπορώ να πάρω πρωτοβουλία να αποφασίσω ποιο χρειάζομαστε και να πάω να το αγοράσω. Θα ρωτήσω τη γνώμη του, θα επιμείνει σε ένα μοντέλο που δεν το εγκρίνω (συνήθως θα επιλέξει το πιο φτηνό), θα προσπαθησω να τον πείσω, θα κουραστώ και δεν θα αγοράσουμε ψυγείο. Μια βασική διαφορά με τον άντρα μου είναι ότι θεωρώ, πως είναι άνθρωπος της ευκολίας. Δεν θα ζορίσει τον εαυτό του σε τίποτα, θα επιλέξει την πιο ανώδυνη λύση για αυτόν. π.χ θα επιλέξει ένα φτηνό ψυγείο κακής ποιότητας για να μην χρειαστεί να κάνει π.χ μια μικρή οικονομία. 
> 
> Υπάρχει πάθος στη σχέση, ίσως από την πλευρά μου μεγαλύτερη εξάρτηση δεδομένης και της ανασφάλειας μου. Η ερωτική επιθυμία δεν είναι γραμμική, υπάρχουν περίοδοι καλής επικοινωνίας και άλλες απομάκρυνσης. Βασικά στο θέμα του παιδιού δεν διαφωνούμε, είναι από τα λίγα ζητήματα που ο καθένας δείχνει κατανόηση στη θέση του αλλου.


λοιπον αγαπητη χριστινιω.
δεν εχω βγαλει ενα πληρες συμπερασμα, γι αυτο θα σου τα πω οπως τα σκεφτηκα κι αν σου χρησιμεψουν σε κατι, κρατησε τα...

το θεμα καταθλιψης δεν θα το σχολιασω, δεν ειμαι γιατρος, κι εκτος αυτου, η καταθλιψη ειναι μια παρενεργεια, δεν ειναι ενα πρωταρχικο προβλημα..

μου μοιαζεις αποπροσανατολισμενη...

ο λογος που επεμεινα τοσο στην σχεση με τον αντρα σου ηταν το γεγονος οτι τα προβληματα σου αρχισαν μετα τον γαμο σας, κι αυτο με κανει να πιστευω οτι εχει να κανει με την σχεση σας.
μου μιλας για μια μακροχρονια σχεση, που προφανως κατεληξε σε γαμο για κοινωνικους(?) λογους, η γιατι ηταν ηδη ενας γαμος. στο θεμα του παιδιου δεν εχετε καταληξει ακομα , οποτε δεν ηταν η αποκτηση παιδιου ο λογος για τον γαμο σας...οποτε ηταν........εσυ ξερεις τι...
σχολιασες επισης δυο φορες την δικη σου ανασφαλεια.
ενδεχεται η ανασφαλεια αυτη να σε εκανε να προχωρησεις σε εναν γαμο , χωρις να εισαι σιγουρη οτι αυτο θελεις, μονο για να μην χασεις την ευκαιρια να εισαι με τον συγκεκριμενο ανθρωπο \"για παντα\"?
υπαρχει μηπως περιπτωση να μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρη για την επιλογη σου, αλλα να μενεις σε αυτην λογω της ανασφαλειας που λεγαμε?
η πορεια των σπουδων σου, δειχνει ενα ατομο που βαζει στοχους και δουλευει σκληρα...
εκανες σοβαρες σπουδες σε καποιο αντιοκειμενο, με μεταπτυχιακα και διδακτορικα και στην συνεχεια αλλαξες αντικειμενο και συνεχισες.
ξαφνικα και ενω ακομα σπουδαζεις, εχασες το αρχικο σου ενδιαφερον, παρολο που δεν εχεις ακομα ολοκληρωσει.
κατι σε απογοητευσε.
τι ηταν αυτο?
νομιζω οτι ειναι καποιο υπαρξιακο σου θεμα που σου εχει χαρισει μια αισθηση ματαιοτητας για τα πραγματα...
ηταν αραγε η αξιοζηλευτη δουλεια που τελικα βουλιαζει στην απραξια? ειναι το αδιεξοδο μιας σχεσης που την κρατησες απο ανασφαλεια περισσοτερο, παρα απο το \"μοιραιο\" ταιριασμα?
ειναι το οτι πρεπει να παρεις οριστικες αποφασεις που θα καθορισουν την ζωη σου απο δω και περα(αποκτηση παιδιου π.χ.) και η δυσκολια σου να τις παρεις σε σπρωχνει στην απραξια ?
κατι απο ολα αυτα, η ολα αυτα εχω την αισθηση πως ειναι....

νομιζω βρισκεσαι σε μια καμπη της ζωης σου που πολυ κυνηγησες, παιδευτηκες για να φτασεις, αλλα τωρα αναρωτιεσαι αν ειναι οντως η ζωη που θελεις να ζησεις , η η ζωη μιας αλλης...
αυτο νομιζω

----------


## xristinio

Ο μόνος τόμέας στη ζωή μου στον οποίο παρέμενα δραστήρια ήταν ο επαγγελματικός/επιστημονικός. Ένιωθα ζωντανή, δεν είχα ανασφάλεια, έπαιρνα ρίσκα, δούλευα, άλλαζα, ανέπνεα. 

Στην προσωπική μου ζωή, η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ψάχνω και πολύ τα πράγματα. η ανασφάλειά μου είναι τόσο ισχυρή που ξέρω΄οτι δεν μου έχει αφήσει περιθώρια επιλογών. δεν σκέφτομαι πως θα ήταν αν ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Παρέμεινα σταθερή και έχω συνηθίσει σε αυτό. Εξάλλου δεν εχω μέτρο σύγκρισης για να αξιολογήσω απόλυτα τη σχέση 

οποτε τώρα που χάνω και το πιο ζωντανό πράγμα στην προσωπικότητα μου και στη ζωή μου (επαγγελματική απραξία, έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος), νιώθω χαμένη, αισθάνομαι να πνίγομαι και σίγουρα φοβισμένη για την ανυπαρξία που πλησιάζει.

----------


## Margaritta

Θεωρώ ότι δεν πρόκειται για απλή περίπτωση βαρεμάρας. Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, απλά λέω τη γνώμη μου από προσωπική εμπειρία, διακρίνω μια δυσλειτουργία συναισθηματική, ένα μπλέξιμο που ίσως χρειάζεται προσοχή και κάποια συντονισμένη βοήθεια από κάποιον ειδικό. Η συνεχής κόπωση και η αναβλητικότητα, είναι σημάδι κάποιας μορφής κατάθλιψης θεωρώ.

Καλή δύναμη, εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> Ο μόνος τόμέας στη ζωή μου στον οποίο παρέμενα δραστήρια ήταν ο επαγγελματικός/επιστημονικός. Ένιωθα ζωντανή, δεν είχα ανασφάλεια, έπαιρνα ρίσκα, δούλευα, άλλαζα, ανέπνεα. 
> 
> Στην προσωπική μου ζωή, η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ψάχνω και πολύ τα πράγματα. η ανασφάλειά μου είναι τόσο ισχυρή που ξέρω΄οτι δεν μου έχει αφήσει περιθώρια επιλογών. δεν σκέφτομαι πως θα ήταν αν ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Παρέμεινα σταθερή και έχω συνηθίσει σε αυτό. Εξάλλου δεν εχω μέτρο σύγκρισης για να αξιολογήσω απόλυτα τη σχέση 
> 
> οποτε τώρα που χάνω και το πιο ζωντανό πράγμα στην προσωπικότητα μου και στη ζωή μου (επαγγελματική απραξία, έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος), νιώθω χαμένη, αισθάνομαι να πνίγομαι και σίγουρα φοβισμένη για την ανυπαρξία που πλησιάζει.


που πιστευεις οτι οφειλεται αυτη η τοσο μεγαλη σου ανασφαλεια που σε ωθει στο να μη \"τα ψαχνεις και πολυ\" τα της προσωπικης σου ζωης ΚΑΝ?
μπορεις να προσδιορισεις καποιες αιτιες?

δεν σε προβληματιζει αυτο?

θεωρεις οτι μπορεις να εχεις ισορροπιες στην ζωη σου, βγαζοντας απεξω τα της προσωπικης ζωης, η εστω κανοντας ασφαλεις αλλα ισως μη επιθυμητες, επιλογες?

----------


## xristinio

Θα ήμουν άδικη με την προσωπική μου ζωή, αν την παρουσίαζα σαν μια ζωή απόλυτου συμβιβασμού. Νιώθω επιθυμία και αγάπη για τον άντρα μου, απλώς ο συνδυασμός της δικής μου ανασφάλειας και της δικής του ιδιοσυγκρασίας ενίοτε με ταλαιπωρεί. Τι θέλω να πω, είναι στιγμές που αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να μείνω λίγο μόνη. Θα μπορούσα να σηκωθώ και να πάω κάπου για 3 μέρες. Δεν το κάνω, με το φόβο ότι αν εισάγω νέα ήθη στη σχέση μας, την επόμενη φορά ο ίδιος θα ζητήσει να πάει ένα Σ/Κ μόνος και εγώ ξέρω πως λόγω ανασφάλειας δεν θα μπορουσα να το διαχειριστώ. 

Η πηγή της δικής μου ανασφάλειας θεωρώ σε μεγάλο βαθμό πως είναι η έλλειψη εμπειριών, καθώς και ο υπερβολικός συναισθηματισμός/ευαισθησία.

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> ....πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για να αλλάξει αυτή η κατάσταση. απλώς για να έχουν διάρκεια τα πράγματα πρέπει να βρω την πηγή του κακού που προκαλεί αυτή την παράιτηση.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως xristinio. Το σύμπτωμα είναι η κατάθλιψη, η αιτία πρέπει να βρεθεί και να ξερριζωθεί.....Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Στην ίδια κατάσταση είμαι κι εγώ ακριβώς.

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> ε...όχι και ακριβώς φυσιολογικό. αν και από την άλλη το διάβασμα απαιτεί αυτοπειθαρχία, κόπο, δεν είναι ευχάριστη διαδικασία, οπότε μήπως απλώς είμαι μεγάλη (35 ετών) για να έχω αντοχές για διάβασμα (άργησα να κάνω την επιστημονικη στροφή, την έκανα στα 29, όταν άλλοι ξεμπερδεύουν με όλα αυτά) και αυτό το βαφτίζω κατάθλιψη, αυθυποβάλλομαι, οπότε και για αυτό δεν έχω όρεξη μετά για τιποτα?


Δεν είναι αλήθεια αυτό χριστίνα μου, εγώ έδωσα πανελλαδικές στα 38 μου μαζί με την κόρη μου, πήρα το πτυχίο μου, ενώ είχα και τρια μικρά παιδιά να μεγαλώσω μόνη μου και με πάρα πολλές δυσκολίες, έκανα μεταπτυχιακό, τώρα κάνω δεύτερο πτυχίο και πρώτα ο θεός πάω για διδακτορικό μέσα στο 2011. Η ιστορία σου ακριβώς ίδια με την δική μου είναι τόσο παράξενο αυτό...

----------


## xristinio

Μπράβο βρε Μαργαρίτα, διάβαζα το ποστ σου και χάρηκα. μάλλον εσύ είσαι στην κατηγορία των super γυναικών που ανέφερα και πιο πάνω και στην οποία εγώ δυστυχώς δεν ανήκω.

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> Μπράβο βρε Μαργαρίτα, διάβαζα το ποστ σου και χάρηκα. μάλλον εσύ είσαι στην κατηγορία των super γυναικών που ανέφερα και πιο πάνω και στην οποία εγώ δυστυχώς δεν ανήκω.


Μπα...τα ίδια περνάω κι εγώ με σένα.

----------


## xristinio

και πως το παλεύεις εσύ? έχεις βρει κάτι?

----------


## Margaritta

Όχι ακόμα Χριστίνα μου, ξέρω όμως ότι είμαι ένα βήμα πριν να προσπαθήσω να αλλάξω ολόκληρη τη ζωή μου. Τέρμα το βόλεμα. Ξέρω καλά ότι όσο κι αν είναι δύσκολο πρέπει να σηκωθούμε και να παλέψουμε. Ελπίζω πάντα και ξέρω ότι μπορώ να πέσω δέκα φορές αρκεί να σηκωθώ έντεκα. Σε φιλώ.

----------


## xristinio

Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη, φαίνεται πως για σένα είναι απολύτως ξεκάθαρο το τι πρέπει να αλλάξεις. 

Εγώ πάλι έχω αρχίσει με πολύ μικρά βήματα να προσπαθώ. σήμερα τουλάχιστον με κάποια προσπάθεια ο εθισμός μου ήταν λίγο πιο περιορισμένος σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες μέρες. Βασικά καθόμουν και σκεφτόμουνα ότι μου έχετε γραψει εδώ μέσα. 

Με βοηθάνε πολυ οι απαντήσεις σας δεδομένου, ότι με βάζουν να σκέφτομαι πράγματα που δεν έχω ξανασκεφτεί και ακόμη και αν με οδηγούν συχνά σε άσχημες σκέψεις η αίσθηση ότι πρόκειται για μια καινούργια σκεψη λειτουργεί διεγερτικά.

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη, φαίνεται πως για σένα είναι απολύτως ξεκάθαρο το τι πρέπει να αλλάξεις. 
> 
> Εγώ πάλι έχω αρχίσει με πολύ μικρά βήματα να προσπαθώ. σήμερα τουλάχιστον με κάποια προσπάθεια ο εθισμός μου ήταν λίγο πιο περιορισμένος σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες μέρες. Βασικά καθόμουν και σκεφτόμουνα ότι μου έχετε γραψει εδώ μέσα. 
> 
> Με βοηθάνε πολυ οι απαντήσεις σας δεδομένου, ότι με βάζουν να σκέφτομαι πράγματα που δεν έχω ξανασκεφτεί και ακόμη και αν με οδηγούν συχνά σε άσχημες σκέψεις η αίσθηση ότι πρόκειται για μια καινούργια σκεψη λειτουργεί διεγερτικά.



Χριστίνα μου καθόλου ξεκάθαρο δεν μου είναι τι πρέπει να αλλάξω, απλώς ξέρω ότι έχασα πολύ χρόνο τεμπελιάζοντας, επειδή φοβάμαι ή δεν έχω την δύναμη να προσπαθήσω. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι θέλω να αλλάξω την ζωή μου, δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω έτσι. Αυτό. 

Όσο για το πρώτο βήμα που λες, μην ξεχνάς ότι και το πιο μεγάλο ταξίδι ξεκινά με ένα πρώτο μικρό βήμα.

----------


## TheYellowLemonTree_Deleted_membe

> _Originally posted by Margaritta_
> Όχι ακόμα Χριστίνα μου, ξέρω όμως ότι είμαι ένα βήμα πριν να προσπαθήσω να αλλάξω ολόκληρη τη ζωή μου. Τέρμα το βόλεμα. Ξέρω καλά ότι όσο κι αν είναι δύσκολο πρέπει να σηκωθούμε και να παλέψουμε. Ελπίζω πάντα και ξέρω ότι μπορώ να πέσω δέκα φορές αρκεί να σηκωθώ έντεκα. Σε φιλώ.


Καλησπέρα! Εσύ πολύ μ\' αρέσεις...  :Wink:  ... κι εγώ σκέφτομαι του χρόνου να ξαναδώσω πανελλαδικές - αν και τώρα είμαι στη διευθέτηση μιας πολύ δύσκολης και σημαντικής για τη μετέπειτα πορεία μου κατάστασης... αν όλα πάνε καλά, λέω για του χρόνου. Να συνεχίσω μια ρημαδοκατάσταση που είχα παρατήσει εκεί χάμω, λολ!... και να ξαναγίνω 18 αμά λάχει και να κάτσω με τα πιτσιρίκια στα έδρανα... :P ... 
Χριστινιώ, νομίζω ότι εντόπισες τελικά την εστία της κατάστασης. Εύχομαι αν ζητήσεις βοήθεια, να πέσεις σε ικανό και κατάλληλο άτομο. Βγήκα πρόσφατα από κατάθλιψη γερή και σου εύχομαι να προσπεράσεις και να μην ανταμωθείτε... γερά. Θεού θέλοντος και... εμού μη επιτρέποντος - ξανά - μάλλον έίναι και το τελευταίο μου επεισόδιο. Εγώ ήρθα σε μετωπική σύγκρουση με το συναίσθημα. Και σήμερα χαίρομαι απίστευτα για αυτό...  :Wink:  ...
Μαργαρίτα τα σέβη μου και εις ανώτερα!

 :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> Ο μόνος τόμέας στη ζωή μου στον οποίο παρέμενα δραστήρια ήταν ο επαγγελματικός/επιστημονικός. Ένιωθα ζωντανή, δεν είχα ανασφάλεια, έπαιρνα ρίσκα, δούλευα, άλλαζα, ανέπνεα. 
> 
> Στην προσωπική μου ζωή, η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ψάχνω και πολύ τα πράγματα. η ανασφάλειά μου είναι τόσο ισχυρή που ξέρω΄οτι δεν μου έχει αφήσει περιθώρια επιλογών. δεν σκέφτομαι πως θα ήταν αν ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Παρέμεινα σταθερή και έχω συνηθίσει σε αυτό. Εξάλλου δεν εχω μέτρο σύγκρισης για να αξιολογήσω απόλυτα τη σχέση 
> 
> οποτε τώρα που χάνω και το πιο ζωντανό πράγμα στην προσωπικότητα μου και στη ζωή μου (επαγγελματική απραξία, έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος), νιώθω χαμένη,* αισθάνομαι να πνίγομαι και σίγουρα φοβισμένη για την ανυπαρξία που πλησιάζει*.


για ποια \"ανυπαρξια που πλησιαζει\" μιλας?
για την ...αιωνια, η για καποια επαγγελματικη απραξια οπως αυτη που αντιμετωπιζεις τωρα στην δουλεια σου?

επαναλαμβανεις συνεχως το θεμα της ανασφαλειας, που σε καθοριζει απ οτι καταλαβαινω...
πες μου, ποια ειναι η αποψη για την εμφανιση σου?
θα χαρακτηριζες την σχεση σου με το φαγητο υγιη και τα κιλα σου φυσιολογικα?

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by TheYellowLemonTree_
> 
> 
> Καλησπέρα! Εσύ πολύ μ\' αρέσεις...  ... κι εγώ σκέφτομαι του χρόνου να ξαναδώσω πανελλαδικές - αν και τώρα είμαι στη διευθέτηση μιας πολύ δύσκολης και σημαντικής για τη μετέπειτα πορεία μου κατάστασης... αν όλα πάνε καλά, λέω για του χρόνου. Να συνεχίσω μια ρημαδοκατάσταση που είχα παρατήσει εκεί χάμω, λολ!... και να ξαναγίνω 18 αμά λάχει και να κάτσω με τα πιτσιρίκια στα έδρανα... :P ... 
> Χριστινιώ, νομίζω ότι εντόπισες τελικά την εστία της κατάστασης. Εύχομαι αν ζητήσεις βοήθεια, να πέσεις σε ικανό και κατάλληλο άτομο. Βγήκα πρόσφατα από κατάθλιψη γερή και σου εύχομαι να προσπεράσεις και να μην ανταμωθείτε... γερά. Θεού θέλοντος και... εμού μη επιτρέποντος - ξανά - μάλλον έίναι και το τελευταίο μου επεισόδιο. Εγώ ήρθα σε μετωπική σύγκρουση με το συναίσθημα. Και σήμερα χαίρομαι απίστευτα για αυτό...  ...
> Μαργαρίτα τα σέβη μου και εις ανώτερα!


TheYellowLemonTree, έχω βιώσει στη ζωή μου, πως μπροστά στη θέληση, Θεού θέλοντος, δεν υπάρχουν εμπόδια. Όταν έχεις μέσα σου μια φωτιά να σε καίει, μη φοβάσαι ούτε αέρηδες ούτε τίποτα. Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στις Πανελλαδικές. Εγώ κάθησα στο ίδιο θρανίο μαζί με την κόρη μου, κι εσύ λες με τα πιτσιρίκια; Αγάντα.

----------


## xristinio

Η αλήθεια είναι, πως δεν έχω πρόβλημα κιλών ή κάτι προβληματικά άσχημα πάνω μου. Είναι όμως ένα χαρακτηριστικό μου η ανασφάλεια, που μπορεί να μην την εκπέμπω, αλλά οι άνθρωποι που με γνωρίζουν καλύτερα την αναγνωρίζουν.

όταν μιλώ για ανυπαρξία αναφέρομαι στην επαγγελματική ανυπαρξία.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> Η αλήθεια είναι, πως δεν έχω πρόβλημα κιλών ή κάτι προβληματικά άσχημα πάνω μου. Είναι όμως ένα χαρακτηριστικό μου η ανασφάλεια, που μπορεί να μην την εκπέμπω, αλλά οι άνθρωποι που με γνωρίζουν καλύτερα την αναγνωρίζουν.
> 
> όταν μιλώ για ανυπαρξία αναφέρομαι στην επαγγελματική ανυπαρξία.


α, μαλιστα!
υπαρχει περιπτωση, η απραξια να ειναι τελικα......ανυπομονισια?
περασαν ΠΟΛΛΑ χρονια της ζωης σου σε σοβαρες σπουδες και μαλιστα πολλα απο αυτα σε σπουδες που δεν θα χρησιμοποιησεις καν....
συνεχιζεις τωρα τις σπουδες που σε ενδιαφερουν αλλα νοιωθεις οτι τα χρονια περνανε κι οτι εισαι ηδη σε ηλικια για να δημιουργεις και οχι για να σπουδαζεις ακομα...

το ειπες και μονη σου, οτι διαλεξες την συγκεκριμενη θεση (οπου τα ξυνετε) για να εχεις χρονο για τις σπουδες σου.
αν ομως εχασες την υπομονη σου για σπουδες και κοντρα σπουδες και νοιωθεις να βαλτωνεις στο καθισιο, αλλαξε το.
επεδιωξε να πας σε μαχιμη θεση , να νοιωσεις δημιουργικη και παλι και πιστευω οπως και παλιοτερα με τις τοσες σπουδες, θα καταφερεις καλυτερα να συνδυασεις τις σπουδες με την δουλεια, ακομα κι αν κουραστεις περισσοτερο,η αν αργησεις και λιγο, παρα τις σπουδες με το καθισιο, με την προοπτικη περισσοτερου καθισιου...
πως θα σου φαινοταν αυτο?

----------


## path

{{{{.....αλλά επειδή έχω ανάγκη ενός άμεσου ξεμπλοκαρίσματος -αν αυτό είναι εφικτό- το ψάχνω μόνη και τώρα με σας.}}}_______________________δυστυχως δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι εφικτο,,(ανεξαρτητα αν θα το κανεις μονη , με μας , η με αλλη βοηθεια),,,,,, αυτο που τωρα βιωνεις ειναι κατι που εχει δρομολογηθει απο το απωτερο παρελθον σου, ειναι συμφητο με σενα και τις επιλογες σου ,,,,και εκτος του οτι θα χρειαστει να παρεις αποφασεις και να επαναξιολογισεις τις επιλογες σου , ΠΑΝΩ απο ολα χρειαζεται ΧΡΟΝΟς για να συμβουν-κανεις ολα αυτα . Καταρχην λοιπον παρε μια ανασα, προσπαθησε να δεις ποιο μεσομακροπροθεσμα τη εκβαση του ζητηματος ,,,,και μην αγωνιας και πνιγεσαι για να το λυσεις σε μερικες ωρες -μερες και μετα να συνεχισεις οπως πριν λες και δεν συνεβει τιποτα ........

----------


## path

...εγώ επειδή δεν μπορώ να βρω εξήγηση, απλώς μένω στη διαπίστωση ότι πρόκειται για συμπεριφορά αυτο-υπονόμευσης, αυτοσαμποταρίσματος, μια μαζοχιστική συμπεριφορά .}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} μαζοχισμος η μια νεα ΠΡΟΚΛΗΣΗ που σου σερβιρει ο εαυτουλης σου ?? μην ξεχνας οτι και στο παρελθον στο εκανε αυτο !! Δεν μηδενιζει οποιοσδηποτε σπουδες και μεταπτυχιακα ε;

----------


## xristinio

να αναφέρω και το εξής: πριν πέντε μήνες έκανα μια παρουσίαση στο διδακτορικό η οποία πήγε πολυ καλά, πήρα θετικά σχόλια. και αντί να πάρω δύναμη και να συνεχίσω με πείσμα εγώ πάλι έπεσα. 
εν τωμεταξύ, ο επιβλέπων καθηγητής μου είναι πολυ απαιτητικός και ενδεχομένως αυτή την εξαφάνιση μου 5 μήνες τώρα να την πληρωσω ακριβά (υπάρχει το ρίσκο να αρνηθεί να συνεχίσει να συνεργάζεται μαζί μου ένεκα ασυνέπειας) και παρόλο που το γνωρίζω και αγχώνομαι και πολλά βράδια δεν κοιμάμαι από το άγχος, δεν μπορώ να ξεμπλοκάρω, ή μάλλον μπλοκάρω χειρότερα. 

Κάποιος θα απορήσει γιατί τόση εμμονή με αυτό το διδακτορικό? μάλλον γιατί για μενα συμβολίζει την εξέλιξή μου σε πολλά επίπεδα, και επειδή θα το θεωρήσω προσωπική επιτυχία το γεγονός ότι ξεκίνησα από το μείον (ένααντικείμενο που δεν είχα σπουδάσει) και τα καταφερα. για αυτό μένω λίγο στη αυτο σαμποταρίσματος. Γιατί σημαίνει για μένα πολλά (το ξέρω το έχω ψάξει, σχεδόν είμαι σίγουρη)

----------


## path

...έχω πεισμώσει τόσο και θέλω να το παλέψω μόνη μου. δεν ξέρω μπορεί να ακούγεται αδιέξοδο, αλλά πραγματικά θεωρώ πως σε ένα βαθμό είναι state of mind και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω το μυαλό μου.}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}________ειναι μια κοινη ΑΓΑΝΑΚΤΗΣΗ σχεδον αυτο το αισθημα οποιων εχουν βρεθει στη ιδια θεση : \'\'δεν μπορω να δεχτω οτι δεν μπορω να ελεγξω το μυαλο μου \'\' !!!!!!!!!!! ,,, ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΤΟΥς, οπως και εσυ . Εχεις την αισθηση της προδοσιας ,,,, (πχ,στον αθλητισμο το λενε : με προδωσαν οι δυναμεις μου ) ,,,, Βεβαια ποσο δικιο εχεις .....αλλα και ποσο αδικο μαζι .,,, αλλα ισως να βρισκεσαι καπου στο τελος ενος κυκλου , και στην αρχη ενος αλλου ,σε σχεση με το μυαλο σου , και με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο ....

----------


## path

σαμποταζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ ζζζζ ?????????? οκ. σου κανεις σαμποταζ .,,, θες να αντρεψεις μια κατασταση ; θες να την εκτρεψεις ; ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,παντως οπως και η ρεμεντυ παραπανω δεν το πολυκαταλαβαινω το θεματακι σου , απλα σκεψεις κανω ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,παντως εχεις θεματακι ε ; και μαλιστα θαλεγα α κ ρ α ι ο καπως ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,παιζει τιποτα ακραιο στη ζωη σου ?

----------


## xristinio

path με τρομάζεις με τον όρο ακραίο. τόσο σοβαρα λοιπόν?

----------


## path

κοιτα τα ακραιο σαν ορος , δεν θα πρεπε να σου ειναι τρομαχτικο. (εισαι και επιστημων ε :Wink:  Απλα ειναι ακραιο , οχι μεσο, συνηθες κλπ,,,,,,και επισης ειναι και η ΑΚΡΗ ! μπορεις να ξεκινησεις απο κει για καπου, να ξετυλιξεις ενα κουβαρι ,κοκ

----------


## path

και παρεπιμπτοντως , πες μας . εκεινο το ρημαδο-διδακτορικο που προσπαθεις να κανεις ,,,γυρω απο τι ειναι ?

----------


## xristinio

είμαι θετικός επιστήμονας, οπότε τρέφω ένα ενδογενή φόβο με το ακραίο. έχω συνηθίσει να ασχολούμαι με μέσους ορους. 
Τέσπα, θεωρητικά μιλώντας δεν είναι ουτοπικό να πιστεύει κανείς ότι για να μπορεί να λειτουργεί κανείς αποτελεσματικά στην επαγγελματική το ζωή θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πλήρης ισορροπία στην προσωπική? και είναι δυνατόν να συμβεί αυύτό ποτέ? και μέχρι να συμβεί θα μένουμε στάσιμοι, εγκλωβισμένοι και αποτυχημένοι??

Ρημαδο-διδακτορικό, αχ ρε path, μου αρέσει γιατί βάζεις τα πράγματα στη σωστή βάση...  :Wink:

----------


## path

...επισης να σου επισημανω , οτι εδω σ αυτο το ποστ, \'\'καταγκελεις\'\' καποιους ως ...\'\'συμετοχους\'\' αυτου που σου συμβαινει (εμεσως) ,, κ ι αυτο χωρις να το χεις συνηδειτοποιησει. ( να σου θυμησω απλα οτι ειναι παμπλικ φορουμ , και οτι αμ γκουγκλαρει καποιος το ονομα της δημοσιας υπηρεσια που εργαζεσαι ,,,θα διαβασει τα μαργαριταρια που χεις γραψει για αυτην .........ισως να μην σε νοιαζει , απλα το αναφερω.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> ...
> Τέσπα, θεωρητικά μιλώντας δεν είναι ουτοπικό να πιστεύει κανείς ότι για να μπορεί να λειτουργεί κανείς αποτελεσματικά στην επαγγελματική το ζωή θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πλήρης ισορροπία στην προσωπική? και είναι δυνατόν να συμβεί αυύτό ποτέ? και μέχρι να συμβεί θα μένουμε στάσιμοι, εγκλωβισμένοι και αποτυχημένοι??
> 
> .......


α, οχι, δεν το πιστευω καθολου αυτο!
αντιθετα, νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ πιθανο να εχει κανεις πολυ επιτυχημενη επαγγελματικη ζωη και πολυ αποτυχημενη προσωπικη...ακριβως γιατι λογω ανικανοποιητου, ριχνει ολη του την προσπαθεια, εκει..

αυτο που πιστευω ΑΚΡΑΔΑΝΤΑ ομως, ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει προσωπικη ισορροπια και ευτυχια χωρις καλη προσωπικη ζωη, οτι κι αν συμβαινει στην επαγγελματικη μας ζωη...
αν εσενα σου αρκει η επαγγελματικη, εισαι τυχερη . θεωρω πολυ πιο ευκολο να την επιτυχεις απ οτι την πληρη ισορροπια...

----------


## xristinio

Path, μην ανησυχείς για αυτό υπάρχει επίσημη καταγγελία/ανακοίνωση του συλλόγου για την απαξίωση της υπηρεσίας και την παραγκώνιση των αξιόλογων συναδέλφων/επιστημόνων.

και ξαναξεκινάμε από το σημείο μηδέν.....

----------


## path

δεν ανησυχω ,,,,μαλλον ηθελα να ξαναβαλω το περιβαλλον στην κουβεντα . ειναι καθοριστικο νομιζω,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, _________________ειμαι πολυ του φεγκ σουι εγω......

----------


## xristinio

κοίτα να εξαιρέσεις μια μισότρελη γεροντοκόρη με την οποία μοιράζομαι το πραγματικά φωτεινό και μεγάλο γραφείο μου όλα οκ.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> κοίτα να εξαιρέσεις μια μισότρελη γεροντοκόρη με την οποία μοιράζομαι το πραγματικά φωτεινό και μεγάλο γραφείο μου όλα οκ.


λες να λεει κι αυτη τα ιδια για σενα στις παρεες της? :Smile:

----------


## xristinio

μπα...... είπαμε παιδιά εγώ την τρέλα μου καταφέρνω (προς το παρόν) και την κρύβω καλά από τους γύρω.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> μπα...... είπαμε παιδιά εγώ την τρέλα μου καταφέρνω (προς το παρόν) και την κρύβω καλά από τους γύρω.


μπορει το ιδιο να νομιζει και η συναδελφος  :Wink:

----------


## xristinio

για να καταλάβεις η συνάδελφος κάνει το διάλογο (σε σχέση με αυτή) που κάνουμε τόσες μέρες τώρα εδώ στο forum, από τηλεφώνου, μιλώντας πολυ δυνατά για κάθε ψυχολογικό αδιέξοδο που αντιμετωπίζει. 

εγω τουλάχιστον έχω ανακαλύψει το chat και διασώζω την επαγγελματική μου αξιοπρέπεια.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> για να καταλάβεις η συνάδελφος κάνει το διάλογο (σε σχέση με αυτή) που κάνουμε τόσες μέρες τώρα από τηλεφώνου, μιλώντας πολυ δυνατά για κάθε ψυχολογικό αδιέξοδο που αντιμετωπίζει. 
> 
> εγω τουλάχιστον έχω ανακαλύψει το chat και διασώζω την επαγγελματική μου αξιοπρέπεια.


μπορει να σε θεωρει οικειο προσωπο, να μην υποπτευεται την γνωμη που εχεις γι αυτη, να θεωρει οτι αντιμετωπιζετε κοινα προβληματα που ετσι κι αλλιως γνωριζεις κι ως εκ τουτων, να μη θεωρει απαραιτητο να κρυψει απο σενα ποσο την επηρρεαζουν ολα αυτα και να μη το θεωρει αυτο πληγμα στην επαγγελματικη της αξιοπρεπεια......
το σκεφτηκες ποτε ετσι?

----------


## xristinio

Μπορεί όντως να ισχύει και αυτό, αλλά το να πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να μεταφέρεις το ντιβάνι του ψυχαναλυτή σου στο γραφείο σου, είναι τουλάχιστον αφελές.

----------


## path

{{{{είμαι θετικός επιστήμονας, οπότε τρέφω ένα ενδογενή φόβο με το ακραίο. έχω συνηθίσει να ασχολούμαι με μέσους ορους. 
Τέσπα, θεωρητικά μιλώντας δεν είναι ουτοπικό να πιστεύει κανείς ότι για να μπορεί να λειτουργεί κανείς αποτελεσματικά στην επαγγελματική το ζωή θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πλήρης ισορροπία στην προσωπική? και είναι δυνατόν να συμβεί αυύτό ποτέ? και μέχρι να συμβεί θα μένουμε στάσιμοι, εγκλωβισμένοι και αποτυχημένοι ? }}}}}-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------εχεις κανει ακραιες επιλογες ομως , που τους εχεις εκπληξει ολους !!!! __________τωρα αυτο για την επαγγελματικη ζωη και την προσωπικη ζωη,,,,εμενα δεν μου λεει τιποτα ,,,,(ασχετο αλλα μου θυμισε εκεινο που λεει: υπαρχει ζωη πριν το θανατο?...γιατι αραγε :Wink: ,,,,.......... ,,δεν μπορω να τα διαχωρισω,,,δεν πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι καλοι στην εργασια τους και κακοι με την οικογενεια τους , και τουμπαλιν......... αυτο που εισαι το κουβαλας μαζι σου ,,,,δεν αλαζεις σαν ανθρωπος επειδη πηρες το τρενο και σε μιση ωρα μετακινηθηκες 
σε εναν αλλο χωρο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> Μπορεί όντως να ισχύει και αυτό, αλλά το να πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να μεταφέρεις το ντιβάνι του ψυχαναλυτή σου στο γραφείο σου, είναι τουλάχιστον αφελές.


ε τωρα....μην εξωραιζεις την κατασταση που μεχρι τωρα αποδομουσες...
ποιο γραφειο?
απο μανικιουρ μεχρι μεταπτυχιακα κανετε εκει.....

----------


## xristinio

ε...όχι και μανικιούρ, μόνο πνευματικές εργασίες. 

ή καταναλωτικές μιας και το γραφείο είναι στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και ο πειρασμός της Ερμού είναι πολύ μεγάλος για ορισμένες .

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> ε...όχι και μανικιούρ, μόνο πνευματικές εργασίες. 
> 
> ή καταναλωτικές μιας και το γραφείο είναι στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και ο πειρασμός της Ερμού είναι πολύ μεγάλος για ορισμένες .


ε ειδες λοιπον?
και το ντιβανι στις πνευματικες αναζητησεις χρεωνεται...

----------


## path

...να του ς ζητησεται να σας δωσουν και επιδομα για τον ψυχαναλυτη .

----------


## xristinio

Σωστό και αυτό!!!

Το επίδομα μου φαίνεται καλή ιδέα, αλλά τώρα ένεκα ΔΝΤ δεν το βλέπω και πολύ πιθανό. 

Βρε λέτε να με έχει ρίξει που βλέπω συχνα τους ελεγκτές του ΔΝΤ, οι οποίοι σκυλοβαριούνται και αυτοί και περιφέρονται στα γραφεία μας?? (ξέφυγε η κουβέντα....)

----------


## path

ρε συ χριστινιω, καμια κολητη δεν εχεις ?

----------


## xristinio

έχω path μου!!!

----------


## path

αυτη τι σου λεει ?

----------


## xristinio

Προσπαθεί να μου θυμίσει πόσο έχω προσπαθήσει να φτάσω μέχρι εδώ και να μην εγκαταλείψω λίγα μέτρα πριν το τέλος....

----------


## path

ενοοω κατι περα απ τα αυτονοητα .....

----------


## xristinio

μπα...ξηρασία στις διαπιστώσεις η κολλητή.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by path_
> ρε συ χριστινιω, καμια κολητη δεν εχεις ?


προς στιγμην νομισα οτι ηθελες προξενιο με κολλητη της χριστινας,παθ :Ρ

----------


## path

παρτο πανω σου !

----------


## path

να σαι καλα ρεμεντυ ,,,,μεκανε ς να γελασω ..........

----------


## xristinio

γιατί βρε η κολλητή δεν είναι προβληματική περίπτωση σαν την αφεντιά μου!!!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> γιατί βρε η κολλητή δεν είναι προβληματική περίπτωση σαν την αφεντιά μου!!!


ααααααααααααααααα
εκτος απο ανασφαλης, εισαι και ηττοπαθης!
ουτε εσυ εισαι προβληματικη περιπτωση!
απλα εχεις προβληματα.
ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν προβληματα!

----------


## path

θαναι κι αυτη καλος μακακας !! αμα δεν εχει να σου πει μια γνωμη .......

----------


## path

Βρε λέτε να με έχει ρίξει που βλέπω συχνα τους ελεγκτές του ΔΝΤ, οι οποίοι σκυλοβαριούνται και αυτοί και περιφέρονται στα γραφεία μας??}}}}}}}}}-------------------------------------------------------------------------------αυτοι που υποτιθεται θα μας βαλουν ολους σε ταξη !!!???

----------


## xristinio

ναι path μου, αυτοί!!! 

και μετά από αυτό το ευχάριστο διάλειμμα τα κεφάλια μέσα και πάμε πάλι από την αρχή να βουτήξουμε στο πρόβλημα.

----------


## xristinio

Σήμερα τουλάχιστον είπα να δέσω λίγο τον εθισμο με την πραγματική ζωή. 

Έδωσα ραντεβού μέσω email για καφέ με φίλη - και να θέλω δεν μπορώ να το αναβάλλω γιατί είναι συγκεκριμένη ώρα και σε συγκεκριμένο μέρος. 

Έκανα κάποιες αγορές πραγματων που ήθελα καιρό.

----------


## Remedy

μπραβο χριστινιω.
οργανωσε κι αλλες τετοιες \"επιβεβλημενες\" εξοδους, να ξεκολλησεις λιγο απο την αδρανεια, κι ισως σιγα-σιγα παρεις μπρος..

----------


## xristinio

Σπρώξτε παιδιά μπας και πάρω μπρος. 

Α...και χθες το βράδυ τα έβγαλα αυτά τα άτιμα αεροπορικά εισητήρια που κοιτάζω μηνες.......

----------


## Margaritta

Πράγματι οι έστω με το ζόρι έξοδοι βοηθάνε. Σε ξεκουνάνε. Keep walking.... :Smile:

----------


## xristinio

τουλάχιστον αποφάσισα να το παλέψω Μαργαρίτα μου, γιατί τους προηγούμενους μήνες είχα αφεθεί τελείως.

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> τουλάχιστον αποφάσισα να το παλέψω Μαργαρίτα μου, γιατί τους προηγούμενους μήνες είχα αφεθεί τελείως.


Noμίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση.

----------


## xristinio

κάπως έτσι.....

----------


## girl_confused

xristinio, τα σχόλια στο θέμα σου είναι πολύ βοηθητικά και για μένα, έχεις καταλήξει κάπου ως προς το τί θα κάνεις; 

Αυτό που λες ότι από τις 10 και μετά νιώθεις ότι σου ρούφηξαν την ενέργεια το αισθάνομια και γω πολύ έντονα. Και το αντιμετωπίζω τρώγοντας ασταμάτητα, για το οποίο δεν είμαι υπερήφανη να πεις...

Τί σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις επαγγελματικά;

----------


## xristinio

και πάλι δεν ξέρω, προς το παρόν προσπαθώ να αναστήσω τον παλιό πειθαρχημένο και καλύτερα κουρδισμένο εαυτό μου. 

ίσως το γεγονός ότι φορτίζω συναισθηματικά την υπόθεση δουλειά/διδακτορικό σε πρώτη φάση με δυσκολεύει. Δηλαδή θα προσπαθήσω για αρχή να το δω σαν μια κατάσταση που μου επιτρέπει μέσα από το μισθό μου να επιβιώνω και το διδακτορικό σαν ένα μέσο επιβίωσης στις δύσκολες μέρες που έρχονται. 

Θα προσπαθήσω να το απογυμνώσω από φιλοδοξίες, χαμένα όνειρα, σπαταλημένα χρόνια και θα το δω πιο ψυχρά, πιο αποστασιοποιημένα.

----------


## girl_confused

xristinio και γω προσπαθώ να ξανακουρδιστώ, σε αυτόπ ο υ λες έχεις δίκαιο, το συναίσθημα πρέπει να μπαίνει στην άκρη κάποιες φορές.

Εγω για να είμαι ειλικρινής έχω και πάλι σκέψεις να φύγω από τη δουλειά μου και να κάνω κάτι άλλο-ίσως και τίποτα για να βρω τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## girl_confused

Πάντως, α΄ποτι είδα και από την πορεία του topic σου, έχεις κάνει σημαντικά βήματα, καλό αυτό!!

Εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις έτσι.

----------


## xristinio

επειδή εγώ δεν είμαι σε φάση ανατροπών θα είμαι ευχαριστημένη με μικρά βήματα κάθε μέρα.

Μια ώρα δημιουργικής δουλειάς, σταδιακός περιορισμός του εθισμού, θα με συνέφεραν λίγο για να συνεχίσω με πιο μεγάλα βήματα.

----------


## girl_confused

Συμφωνώ, νομ΄ζω όμως ότι ήδη τα κάνεις και αυτό δείχνει ότι είσαι σε καλό δρόμο. Μόνο από τα εισιτήρια μπορείς να πεις ότι κάτι άρχισε να αλλάζει!

Η στάση στην εργασία μπορεί να είναι το επόμενο!

----------


## xristinio

το εύχομαι, για αυτό σου λέω και σένα μην εγκλωβίζεσαι στο επαγγλεματικό άγχος, γιατί μετά θα γίνεις σαν εμένα, θα χάσεις το ενδιαφέρον σου για οτιδήποτε εκτός δουλειάς και φυσικά για την ίδια τη δουλειά.

σήμερα, αντί να κάθομαι μπροστά από την οθόνη του υπολογιστή, πήρα τον άντρα μου τηλ, περασε και με πήρε από το γραφείο και πήγαμε και φάγαμε έξω. μιλήσαμε για άσχετα θέματα και αισθάνομαι λίγο καλύτερα σήμερα.

----------


## girl_confused

Έχεις τόσο δίκαιο σε όλα όσα λες και τα καταφέρνεις μια χαρά νομίζω στο να καταπολεμήσεις αυτό που σου συμβαίνει! :Smile:  Σημαντικό το να έχεις έναν άνθρωπο να σε στηρίζει! ΑΝ το είχα και γω θα ένιωθα καλύτερα, γιατί ο σύντροφός μου βάζει πάνω απ\' όλα τη δουλειά, την εταιρέια του. Με αγαπάει δε λέω, αλλά μπροστά στη δουλειά έρχομαι δεύτερη. Γι αυτό και είπα ότι ίσως και να φταίει και εκείνος κάπου. Όχι στο πώς νιώθω, αλλά στο ότι δεν είναι δίπλα μου. Βέβαια θα μου πεις δεν είναι άντρας μου και λέει ότι είναι κατά του γάμου, αλλά νομίζω ότι και ένας σύντροφος θα ήταν εξίσου καλό στήριγμα. 

Πάντως, πιστεύω ότι αυτό που κάνεις είναι η λύση και για σένα και για μένα! Συνέχισε!!!

----------


## xristinio

τώρα με ξανάπιασε μια μικρο κρίση πανικου. Θα με διώξει ο καθηγητης, θα τελειώσουν όλα τόσο άδοξα. αχ......

----------


## girl_confused

Προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις κάπως, γτ μάλλον έχεις και συ πολύ άγχος ενώ δεν πρέπει.γυμναστική έχεις δοκιμάσει?

Εγώ νιώθω άλλος άνθρωπος όταν αθλούμαι.

----------


## xristinio

εκεί που είμαι καλά με πιάνει τέτοιες κρίσεις, πόνοι στο στήθος και δυσκολία αναπνοής. ευτυχώς δεν κράτησε πολύ.

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> εκεί που είμαι καλά με πιάνει τέτοιες κρίσεις, πόνοι στο στήθος και δυσκολία αναπνοής. ευτυχώς δεν κράτησε πολύ.


Το χειρότερο με τις κρίσεις πανικού, είναι ότι όσο το σκεφτόμαστε, γίνεται χειρότερο, γιατί είναι φαύλος κύκλος. Για την ακρίβεια, μας συμβαίνει επειδή σκεφτόμαστε συνέχεια: μήπως με πιάσει πάλι τώρα, τι θα κάνω; 

Οπότε όσο γίνεται μην το σκέφτεσαι.

----------


## xristinio

σήμερα ξύπνησα με άσχημη διάθεση. σχεδόν σύρθηκα μέχρι το γραφείο.....

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> σήμερα ξύπνησα με άσχημη διάθεση. σχεδόν σύρθηκα μέχρι το γραφείο.....


Κι εγώ που ένιωθα το ίδιο το πρωί, αποφάσισα να βγω από το σπίτι, καθώς έχω άδεια αυτές τις μέρες. Πήγα και δανείστηκα βιβλία από την βιβλιοθήκη, και πήρα και δυο ζευγάρια παπούτσια. Και ένιωσα καλύτερα.

----------


## xristinio

μιλούσα και με τη μάνα μου πριν στο τηλ, χωρίς να πει καμία χοντράδα με έκανε να νιώσω απιστευτες ενοχές για τη τεμπελιά και τη μη διάθεση διαβάσματος. 

αχ κοντεύω τα 40 και ακόμα αισθάνομαι σαν παιδάκι δημοτικού που το μαλώνουν γιατί δεν έκανε τα μαθήματά του............

----------


## girl_confused

Ίσως θα πρέπει να απαλλαγέις από τηις ενοχές για αυτό. Οι γονείς έχουν πάντα αυτό το ρόλο απόσο έχω καταλάβει και από τους παππούδες μου κλπ, μη δίνεις τόση σημασία. Μάλλον εκεί είναι η λύση!

----------


## Coral

Γεια σου Xristinio!

Διάβασα όλα όσα είπες στο forum και θα ήθελα να σου κάνω μια κάπως προσωπική ερώτηση...
Μήπως ένα παιδάκι θα σου άλλαζε τη ζωή; 
Και προς Θεού δε λέω να δεις το παιδί σα \"δεκανίκι\" απλά μήπως με τη δουλειά και τις υποχρεώσεις δεν παρατηρείς το βιολογικό σου ρολόι;

Ελπίζω να μη σε φέρνει σε δύσκολη θέση η ερώτηση...

----------


## xristinio

η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχει χτυπήσει το βιολογικό μου ρολόι ακόμη. 

το έχω αφήσει λίγο στη τύχη το θέμα, αν προκύψει προέκυψε, αλλά γενικά δεν το σκέφτομαι και πολύ. 

είμαι εγκλωβισμένη στα επαγγελματικά/επιστημονικά μου αδιεξοδα προς το παρόν.

----------


## Coral

Ισως αν χαλαρώσεις από τις δουλειές σου να το ακούσεις να χτυπάει...
Πάντως σχεδόν όλοι είμαστε εγκλωβισμένοι στις δουλειές μας... (πότε θα πάει 5 να σχολάσω και τέτοια)

Λίγο ή πολύ νιώθουμε ψυχικά κουρασμένοι από τη ρουτίνα. 
Το μυστικό για μένα είναι να σκέφτεσαι θετικά και όλα θα γίνουν καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## xristinio

άλλη μια άδεια και χωρις νόημα εβδομάδα. προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ τι ακριβώς έκανα τις μέρες που πέρασαν και δε θυμάμαι τίποτα, ένα κενό σαν να μην τις έζησα.....

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> άλλη μια άδεια και χωρις νόημα εβδομάδα. προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ τι ακριβώς έκανα τις μέρες που πέρασαν και δε θυμάμαι τίποτα, ένα κενό σαν να μην τις έζησα.....


Mην σκέφτεσαι έτσι. Περσινά ξινά σταφύλια. Το χθες τελείωσε. Το τώρα έχει σημασία. Αντί να αναλώνεσαι με το παρελθόν ξύπνα και δες το τώρα. Από αύριο το πρωί. Και κάτι άλλο. Βρίσκω πολύ προβληματική τη σχέση σου με την μητέρα σου. Επειδή και σε μένα το ίδιο συνέβη, αποφάσισα να ενηλικιωθώ. Είναι τρομακτικό το πρόβλημα της δυσλειτουργικής σχέσης μάνας-κόρης. Τρομερό.

----------


## xristinio

από το άγχος και τις ενοχές είχα πολυ ανήσυχο υπνο χθες. το παθαίνω κάθε Παρασκευή που κάνω τον απολογισμό της εβδομάδας λίγο πριν με πάρει ο ύπνος.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> από το άγχος και τις ενοχές είχα πολυ ανήσυχο υπνο χθες. το παθαίνω κάθε Παρασκευή που κάνω τον απολογισμό της εβδομάδας λίγο πριν με πάρει ο ύπνος.


ισως τελικα περιμενεις να παρει καποιος αλλος αποφασεις για σενα, γιατι εσυ εχεις μπερδευτει και δεν ξερεις πως να προχωρησεις....
αν για παραδειγμα ο καθηγητης σου σταματησει την συνεργασια η μεινεις εγγυος, θα ακολουθησεις εσυ τις εξελιξεις και δεν θα τις οδηγεις...

----------


## Remedy

εγω παντως επανερχομαι στην αρχικη μου αισθηση, οτι το μπλοκαρισμα σου εχει λογους προσωπικους και οχι επαγγελματικους ουτε ακαδημαικους...
καπου στην σχεση σου το εντοπιζω, σε σχεση και με την αποκτηση η μη, παιδιου και την ηλικια σου...

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> από το άγχος και τις ενοχές είχα πολυ ανήσυχο υπνο χθες. το παθαίνω κάθε Παρασκευή που κάνω τον απολογισμό της εβδομάδας λίγο πριν με πάρει ο ύπνος.


Ο απολογισμός δεν είναι κατ΄ανάγκη κάτι κακό. Ίσα, ίσα. Αυτό που δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα, είναι ότι στην διαδικασία απολογισμού, σκέφτεσαι όλα τα αρνητικά, ή για να είμαι πιο ακριβής, μόνο αρνητικά. Ε λοιπόν, αν σκεφτόμαστε μαύρο, δεν μπορεί να θέλουμε να προκύψει το άσπρο στη ζωή μας. Και φυσικά, ούτε θα το έχουμε.

----------


## xristinio

μα όσο και να προσπαθώ να δω κάτι αισιόδοξο, ακόμη και αν το καταφέρνω έρχεται η επόμενη μέρα που με τη συμπεριφορά μου πάλι το καταργω

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> μα όσο και να προσπαθώ να δω κάτι αισιόδοξο, ακόμη και αν το καταφέρνω έρχεται η επόμενη μέρα που με τη συμπεριφορά μου πάλι το καταργω


Kλασική περίπτωση γυναίκας με βαθύτατες ενοχές. (που με τη συμπεριφορά μου κλπ...) Οι λέξεις πάνω πάντα μπροστά από τις προθέσεις μας. Δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις τα πράγματα, αλλά να αποκτήσεις νέα μάτια. Αυτό πιστεύω με κραταιά πεποίθηση.

----------


## xristinio

αποκτώ ενοχές από το τίποτα και για τα πάντα. 

παλιότερα όταν δεν ήμουν καλά, μπορούσα και κοιμόμουνα αρκετά και με κάποιο τρόπο, ηρεμούσαν τα πράγματα. αυτή την περίοδο δεν το μπορώ και αυτό. οι σκέψεις στριφογυρίζουν όλη μέρα στο κεφάλι μου και δεν μπορώ να απαλλαγώ ούτε για λίγο.

----------


## Margaritta

Θα έλεγα ότι πρέπει να βάλεις τον άντρα σου στο ζήτημα. Να του μιλήσεις. Ελπίζω ότι είναι κανονικός άντρας και όχι ιμιτασιόν από τον σωρό που κυκλοφορούν εκεί έξω (και που εγώ ούτε φασολάκια δεν τους θέλω να μου καθαρίζουν) και θα σε στηρίξει. Εννοώ όχι να σου χαϊδέψει τα αυτιά, αλλά να σε πάει μπροστά επί της ουσίας.

----------


## xristinio

δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει....αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι το \"πρόβλημα\" ξεκινάει αφού πάω στο γραφείο

----------


## Margaritta

Τι σημασία έχει από που ξεκινάει και πως. Σημασία έχει πως ο δικός μας άνθρωπος πρέπει να είναι παρών. Και μια παρατήρηση. Το όποιο πρόβλημα, δεν ξεκινάει από το γραφείο, από το σούπερ μάρκετ, ή από την κρεβατοκάμαρα. Ξεκινά από μέσα μας.

----------


## xristinio

ναι εννοείται ότι ξεκινάει από μεσα μας, μάλλον η σωστή λέξη θα ήταν εκδηλώνεται στο γραφείο.

----------


## Margaritta

΄Αρα;

----------


## xristinio

δεν ξέρω, έχουμε ξανακάνει τη συζήτηση και δεν θεωρώ ότι βοηθήθηκα αρκετά, απλώς προστέθηκε αλλος ένας που στο τέλος της ημέρας με ρωτάει με αγωνία αν κατάφερα να κάνω κάτι μέσα στη μερα.

----------


## Margaritta

Οπότε βοήθησε τον εαυτό σου. Με απλά πράγματα. Προσπάθησε όσο γίνεται να μην το σκέφτεσαι. Διάβασε κανένα βιβλίο, πήγαινε λίγο να περπατάς, μην συνδέειες το χώρο του γραφείου με το πρόβλημα, εστίασε μέσα σου. Αν σου αρέσει η ποίηση, διάβασε ποίηση είναι πολύ καταπραϋντική και ευεργετική. Μια δύσκολη περίοδος είναι, θα τα καταφέρεις. Απλά ενεργοποιήσου λίγο μην τεμπελιάσεις.

----------


## xristinio

έχω βουλιάξει στη τεμπελιά και από τη μια ασφυκτιώ και ντρέπομαι για αυτό και από την άλλη αδυνατώ να ξεκινήσω ή να συγκεντρωθώ στο οτιδήποτε ακόμη και στο πιο απλό να δω τηλεόραση.

----------


## Margaritta

Koίτα, με το να το περιγράφεις απλώς δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Πρέπει να καταπολεμήσεις την τεμπελιά, ας την πούμε τεμπελιά. Δηλαδή να πεις, ο κόσμος να χαλάσει, στο δρόμο να πέσω κάτω ξερή να με μαζεύουν, θα πάω από εδώ μέχρι δεν ξέρω που και θα γυρίσω. Νταϊλίκι.

----------


## xristinio

είναι αυτός ο έλεγχος του μυαλού που έχω αναφέρει και πιο πάνω Margarita μου και τον οποίο έχω χασει.

----------


## Margaritta

Δικαιολογίες, δικαιολογίες, έχω χάσει τον έλεγχο κλπ. Κλασική δικαιολογία αυτού που ενώ δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει πέντε μέρες κοσκινίζει. Ξεκίνα από τα απλά. Αυτό πιστεύω.

----------


## xristinio

έχεις δίκιο, δικαιολογίες είναι. μα το χειρότερο είναι πως ενώ ξέρω πως είναι δικαιολογίες, δεν πιέζω τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Margaritta

Σταμάτα τα λόγια και πιάσε τα έργα. Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει. Μετά αρχίζει και ξετυλίγεται το κουβάρι.

----------


## xristinio

αυτή τη κλοτσιά χρειάζομαι για να πάρω μπρος....

----------


## xristinio

αποφάσισα να ξεκουνηθώ λίγο και να απασχολήσω με κάτι άλλο το μυαλό μου. 

ξεκίνησα από το πρωί και κάνω δουλειές στο σπίτι. τουλάχιστον για κάποιες ώρες κατάφερα να αδειάσω το μυαλό μου.

----------


## xristinio

νέα εβδομάδα ξεκινάει, νέο στοίχημα.

Να δουμε πως θα κυλήσει και αυτή η βδομάδα.....

----------


## xristinio

σήμερα ήταν ελαφρώς μια καλύτερη Δευτέρα. Δούλεψα λίγο, διάβασα λίγο, ήπια καφέ με 2 φίλες. 

άντε και αυριο ας ελπίσουμε καλύτερα.

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> σήμερα ήταν ελαφρώς μια καλύτερη Δευτέρα. Δούλεψα λίγο, διάβασα λίγο, ήπια καφέ με 2 φίλες. 
> 
> άντε και αυριο ας ελπίσουμε καλύτερα.


Tι ήταν αυτό που έκανε διαφορετική τη μέρα σου;

----------


## xristinio

μάλλον κατάφερα να ελέγξω το μυαλό μου και να αυτοπειθαρχήσω.

----------


## Margaritta

Πώς το κατάφερες αυτό; Δηλαδή τι είπες; Θα προσπαθήσω να ελέγξω το μυαλό μου; Να σκέφτομαι αυτά που είναι καλά και αυτά που δεν είναι όχι; Αν θέλεις περιέγραψέ το.

----------


## xristinio

Δεν ξέρω, πως έγινε, πάντως μην φανταστείς ότι έπαθα καμιά μετάλλαξη, απλώς ήταν μια πιο \"φυσιολογική\" μέρα. 

αυτό που με σιγουριά μπορώ να πω, είναι πως επέστρεψα με καλύτερη διάθεση στο σπίτι και γενικά ένιωθα μέχρι που έπεσα για ύπνο λίγο πιο ήρεμη.

----------


## xristinio

κάνω μικρά βήματα κάθε μέρα, έχει αρχίσει μια χαραμάδα φωτός

Δεν ξέρω, αλλά τώρα μου έχει γεννηθεί ένας καινούργιος φόβος ότι μόλις συνέλθω κάποιος εξωτερικός παράγοντας θα τα ακυρώσει όλα. π.χ ο καθηγητης θα αρνηθεί να συνεχίσει τη συνεργασια. αυτές οι σκέψεις με ταλαιπωρουν λίγο στον ύπνο, δουλεύω λίγο, αλλά οταν με πνίγει το άγχος βραχυκυκλώνω πάλι.

----------


## xristinio

χθες έκανα μια κουβέντα με τον άντρα μου που με βοήθησε πολύ. μου εξήγησε το πως ουσιαστικά παγιδεύομαι μέσα στη τάση μου να βιώνω τα πάντα με συναισθηματισμό.

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> χθες έκανα μια κουβέντα με τον άντρα μου που με βοήθησε πολύ. μου εξήγησε το πως ουσιαστικά παγιδεύομαι μέσα στη τάση μου να βιώνω τα πάντα με συναισθηματισμό.


Kαι τι σου πρότεινε να κάνεις;

----------


## Anta

Γεία σου είμαι η άντα και είμαι 37, ωρες ωρες και εγω νιώθωκατάθλιψη και φοβαμαι πολλές φόρες χωρις λογο και αιτια φυσικά το αγχος μου ειναι το πάχος διότι περνω φάρμακα για τη κατάθλιψη εσυ ομως δεν εισαι τοσο χάλια οπως είμαι εγώ ασχολεισαι με τον αντρα σου και ολλα θα πάνε καλά

----------


## xristinio

Margarita δεν μπορω να περιγράψω ακριβώς το μηχανισμό που μου παρουσίασε, αλλά αισθάνθηκα πως μια μερική λύση στα προβλήματα μου είναι η απο-συναισθηματοποίηση τομέων της ζωής μου. π.χ δουλειά, σπουδές. 

το να σταματήσω να προβάλω πάνω π.χ στην αδυναμία μου να διαβάσω ότι άσχημο και μαύρο κουβαλάω. Το να αναγνωρίσω αυτόνομα τα προβλήματα μου και να μην τα κρυβω πίσω από προβολές

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> Margarita δεν μπορω να περιγράψω ακριβώς το μηχανισμό που μου παρουσίασε, αλλά αισθάνθηκα πως μια μερική λύση στα προβλήματα μου είναι η απο-συναισθηματοποίηση τομέων της ζωής μου. π.χ δουλειά, σπουδές. 
> 
> το να σταματήσω να προβάλω πάνω π.χ στην αδυναμία μου να διαβάσω ότι άσχημο και μαύρο κουβαλάω. Το να αναγνωρίσω αυτόνομα τα προβλήματα μου και να μην τα κρυβω πίσω από προβολές


Ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον, απλά ξέρεις πως είναι με αυτά τα πράγματα. Χρειαζόμαστε φυσικά έναν άνθρωπο να μας το επισημάνει, αλλά τελικά είμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι που πρέπει να αλλάξουμε. Κι αυτό που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι ένα: να αποκτήσουμε καινούργια μάτια.

----------


## xristinio

συμφωνώ και αυτό είναι το πιο δύσκολο. Απλώς εγώ τους τελευταίους μήνες είχα βουλιάξει σε ένα μαζοχιστικό παραλάρημα, γενικής απόρριψης του εαυτού μου που το προέβαλα πάνω στην αδυναμία να διαβάσω.

----------


## Margaritta

> _Originally posted by xristinio_
> συμφωνώ και αυτό είναι το πιο δύσκολο. Απλώς εγώ τους τελευταίους μήνες είχα βουλιάξει σε ένα μαζοχιστικό παραλάρημα, γενικής απόρριψης του εαυτού μου που το προέβαλα πάνω στην αδυναμία να διαβάσω.


Ξέρω πολύ καλά για τι πράγμα μιλάς.

----------


## xristinio

αλλά αν αντιμετώπιζα το διάβασμα ή τη δουλειά απαλλαγμένα από προβολές, αν τα αντιμετώπιζα ψυχρά, έστω σαν μια υποχρέωση σαν κάτι κουραστικό σαν κάτι αδιάφορο, θα ήμουν πιο αποτελεσματική και με κάποιο τρόπο θα ξεκολούσα από την ανυπαρξία.

----------


## Cassandra

Να ρωτήσω κ εγώ κάτι. Παιδιά είπες δεν εχεις. Μήπως ενδόμυχα θέλεις κ νιώθεις οτι σε κυνηγάει ο χρόνος κ το μεταφέρεις αλλόυ πχ στη δουλειά; 
Ακόμα, παρατήρησες καμία αλλαγή στον κύκλο σου; Μήπως είναι κάτι ορμονικό..
Κάνε ένα ειλικρεινή διάλογο με τον εαυτό σου κ βρες τι σου λείπει. 
Φίλοι; Παιδιά; Παθος;
Η ζωη είναι απλή μην την περιπλέκεις κ βασανίζεσαι άδικα. Κ ξεκόλα με το ίντερνετ! Αυτό το κόλλημα έχεις φάει κ χάνεις την ζωή σου! Κλειστο το ρημάδι κ κάνε αποτοξίνωση! Περαν πλάκας το ίντερνετ έχει σοβαρές εθιστικές ικανότητες κ οι συνέπειες είναι ακριβώς αυτές που περιέγραψες. ΄Κ όχι δεν έχεις κατάθλιψη.

----------


## xristinio

το κακό με μένα είναι ότι αντιμετωπίζω ολα τα πράγματα στη ζωή μου εμμονικά.

π.χ όταν δουλεύω/διαβάζω και ενθουσιάζομαι δεν κάνω τίποτα άλλο είμαι δοσμένη ολοκληρωτικά εκει, χάνω την επαφή με τον κόσμο. 
και όταν απογοητεύομαι, εγκαταλείπω τελειώς τα πράγματα δεν τους αφιερώνω ούτε δευτερόλεπτο. 

Μια πιο αρμονική σχέση με τα πράγαμτα και τις υποχρεώσεις θα με βοηθούσε και για μενα είναι ένα ζητουμενο να κατακτήσω.

----------


## Margaritta

Tι νέα Χριστίνα πως πάει ο αγώνας;

----------


## xristinio

Μαργαρίτα μου το έχω πάρει ζεστά το θέμα. 

Καταφέρνω και διαβάζω γύρω στις 4 ώρες την ημέρα. δουλεύω γύρω στη μια. και τις υπόλοιπες 3 του εργάσιμου χρόνου χαζεύω στο ιντερνετ. αλλά αισθάνομαι ήδη αρκετά καλύτερα.

----------


## Margaritta

Μπράβο, πολύ χαίρομαι.

----------

